# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 4 - 5 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

Into Veluna City itself he comes.
  He walks right through the gates, thrusting aside the astonished gate-guards, ignoring all commands to halt.
  A brief round of bullets is fired at him;  the soldier firing finds his gun jams as the elderly man gestures annoyedly.

  Through the ancient streets and past the old stone buildings he walks, this elderly man with his druid's staff.

  He marches up to the doors of the Church of Rao, and demands entry.
  Upon not being given immediate entry, he speaks a word, and the heavy doors yield to him, and open.
  Thrusting aside the door-wardens, he marches in.

  He looks around, this elderly man, and his face is filled with anger.
  He does not see what he is looking for.
  He roars in his ancient voice, still strong for one his age:

  Where is Archcleric Hazen?!
  I want to speak with him, now.
  I am the Wanderer.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Edena, did you receive my last email?


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: (IR) IR Interlude Turn 4 - 5 (thread 2)  The Wanderer Arrives*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Where is Archcleric Hazen?!
> I want to speak with him, now.
> I am the Wanderer. *



And here I was just wondering tonight what the next bad thing to happen would be...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz is compliant*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> And here I was just wondering tonight what the next bad thing to happen would be... *




Just so you know Black Omega Iuz has agreed to your idea...


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Iuz is compliant*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just so you know Black Omega Iuz has agreed to your idea... *



Ok, cool.  I was just working on a reply to the other message.  Now I'm all curious why the change of heart  Iuz is perfectly free to send a few people to learn about tending to nature.  It's no great secret.


----------



## Black Omega

Siobhan nods softly to Kalanyr and smiles brightly "Thanks for showing up.  If you could please..."  she gestures around the area "No sense in letting anyone else hear..."

The little waits then nods "Thanks.  I wish it was more pleasant, personal business.  But..I'm worried.  Very worried.  We both know how powerful High Magic is...you've shown that vividly.  But it's controllable.  It's..hard to get and difficult to teach.  But now these new bombs are coming out.  Terrible destructive weapons of technology.  It's not like magic.  If I was given these bombs, even though I don't have a clue what they are or how they really work, I could destroy large areas.  Technology doesn't require understanding and anyone can use it.  And the more people who can do this the worse it is.  It's no different with the blood steel.  Everyone knows it has to be dangerous, but people will use it because they want ever bit of power they can get.  It has to stop someplace."

Siobhan walks over to pour some wine, offering one of the glasses to Kal "simply put, I'm thinking of extending the no-tech zone to the whole of the Coalition.  With my agreements with people I'm trying to create zones where tech is not allowed in other nations as well.  I know it won't stop the march of technology.  Just as with magic, once knowledge is unlocked it can never be truly put away.  There is more to life than contructs of lifeless steel, though.  I hope to keep showing people this.  When technology conquered all in Toril we left.  We could not abide how that world ended up.  I don't want that to happen here.  I have plans...and I need your help."  she murmurrs softly.  Then the silverhaired fae leans in close to whisper.  [See email, Kal]


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon teleports in and observes the proceedings.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer whirls, and glares at Thayadon.

  Chosen of Mystra, King Thayadon!

  (his face twists with anger)

  You are a traitor, and I apologize to all traitors for the comparison!

  You sold out our world.
  You sold out our people.
  You sold out your own religion.
  You sold your soul in slavery to an insane Goddess from another world.

  So be it ... you will become insane like all the Chosen of Mystra are insane (it's true, in official canon ... they are all at least a little crazy!)

  You are not fit to walk the halls of the Church of Rao!
  Because of people like you, Rao's faith will be forgotten, and the Torilian religions will supplant us!

  (he sneers)

  You like the Torilians, don't you?
  You want their little paradise, all for yourself?
  You think their paradise should be the paradise for your people!

  You know little of Toril, yet you make many presumptions.

  The Torilians will make your people servants, to clean their halls and wipe their boots.
  The Torilians will fling you sodden pieces of their paradise, scraps of it, in return for the souls of your people.
  The Torilians will come.
  They will rewrite your laws.
  They will rewrite your morality.
  They will tell you what you will and will not do.
  They will take your natural resources.
  They will justify it all with their crap and hypocrisy.

  Your Isle of the Phoenix will become province number 551 of their United Commonwealth!
  A body of imbeciles that calls itself the World Forum will govern your Isle from another world.

  Do you honestly think you will have any say in what happens to you and your people?

  And do you honestly think the Torilians will care what happens to your people?

  (His face twists in anger)

  You have sold us all out.
  Compared to you, Vecna the mad dog was a saint!
  A saint!
  He at least stood up for this world against the Torilians.
  While you grovel and beg at their feet.

  (He spits.)

  So, you have come to watch the discussion between me and Archcleric Hazen.
  Stay then, and maybe some reason will filter into your brain, and perhaps you will regain your senses!

  (Kaboom, Thayadon is free to physically attack the Wanderer if he wishes.
  This Interlude prohibits large scale fighting, but not individual battles.
  Beware, for the Wanderer is PL 10, and is wearing an artifact, the Ring of Gaxx.)

  - - -

  I am not answering e-mails at the moment.
  Too busy with the Lists, and other things (my life.)
  I'll get to the e-mails soon.


----------



## kaboom

Thayadons face remains calm, but his voice is steely.
"I simply serve the godess that I feel is right and I have never groved at anyone's feet. The Torilians have left Oerth and they are not trying to convince us that we should attack anyone, as you are!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer regards Thayadon, and then he raises a hand.

  HA!
  So, you are a defender of your people, right?
  You wish to protect your people, right?

  (The Wanderer smiles, a dark smile)

  What would you say, Thayadon, if I were to tell you that one of the Great Powers - not the imbecile Shade or Black Brotherhood! - is ... is ...

  (his voice drops to a whisper)

  ... is working on finding the way to summon the Elder Ones to this world.

  I know which Power is doing this.
  They are working in the Deep Astral, for they cannot be spotted by 10th level magic that way.

  (He smiles grimly)

  But, King Thayadon, I know where they are.
  I know exactly where they are, because I wear the Ring of Gaxx, and with it's power I am not fooled.

  I know where they are, and I will tell you.
  Tell you, King Thayadon.
  Tell you, so you can go to the Deep Astral and obliterate these monsters and their scheme to destroy us all.

  (The Wanderer smiles even more darkly)

  But ...

  I have a price, Thayadon.

  There is a price for my help.

  You must do something for me.
  Something very big, very great.
  Something in return for my information.

  You must ...

  (He takes out a Helm.)

  You must put this on.

  ((I think you know what it is.  However, this one cannot be reversed, by 10th level magic even.
  It is the Wanderer's own creation, and it is truly powerful - 11th level magic or another artifact will reverse it's effects.
  It is, of course, a Helm of Opposition.))

  Put this on, and go back to your people, and lead them to victory.

  (He snarls)

  Victory for the people of Oerth!
  Victory against all our enemies who would enslave us, destroy us, kill us!
  Victory, and for our opponents bitter defeat and death!

  What say you, King Thayadon?

  For I will most certainly NOT reveal the location of the experiments if you will not do this thing.

  (He speaks grimly)

  I would rather see Oerth perish than allow it to be the plaything of the Torilians!


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Wanderer*

"You speak the truth, wanderer" A simulacrum of the God-Emperor walks down a flight of stairs into the entrance hall of the cathedral. There is a faint aura of power surrounding the copy but it's obvious it's not the real God-Emperor. The image-made-flesh looks at the arguing pair with amusement and a hint of contempt.  "You speak. But actions speak louder than words." 

 "Hazen is not here, and I do not know where he went. I came for a reason similar to yours, to infuence the future of Oerth and save it from death and Toril both. Hazen will not listen to you. He might speak with humility and politeness, but he views the multiverse with different glasses than the rest of us. Spewing your bile at his feet won't make that any different. He'll serve Oerth in his own way but for him Toril is an object of adoration and emulation, not a threat. I have always resented the influence that alien world has on our own planet and fought against it in every way I could. There are many differences between our ideologies, but I believe we share the same goal. The independence and prosperity of Oerth, with our own cultures untainted by Toril.
You stand alone, wanderer, but you do not have to. Unite with me and the Union of Oerth and you will be given the power to do more than speak."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer regards the God Emperor, then speaks:

  I don't think Archcleric Hazen would be too happy to find you in his sacred church, in the heart of his capital city!

  (He laughs)

  However, I am happy to see you.

  (Then he frowns darkly)

  God Emperor, you are a fool.
  You attack your own allies, and destroy them!
  You refuse to aid your allies when they are under attack!

  Now, your Dark Union stands alone against twelve nations who are altruistically allied!

  You will be crushed, and then they will turn this planet over to the Torilians.

  There is no hope (he looks bitter and frustrated) of a new Alliance against the Torilians.
  Where are your allies?
  Who will stand with you?

  Acererak?  He wishes, probably, to destroy you, to have revenge for you wiping out his minions.
  The Shade?  They have stated you have their eternal hatred.
  The League of Warlords?  A small ally.
  The Drow?  THEY have all embraced the Light.  I do not see any help there.
  The Hive Cluster and Underdark Races?  Worthy allies, but can you obtain their help?

  You know that I will join you, O God Emperor.
  I will stand with the Dark Union.

  If there must be one great Empire that spans this world, let it be the Dark Union, and not the Alliance of Oerth.
  For the Dark Union will never bow to the Torilians!

  The Dark Union, takes it's rightful due, and woe to the foe who does not bow to the God Emperor!

  (He smiles)

  I like that attitude.
  I like your Dark Union.
  And when all the other Powers of Oerth have been crushed, I will revel as your Dark Union invades Toril.

  (He gloats in dark glee)

  I will watch as you take their paradise, and make it yours.
  You will have ALL their riches, their science, their magic, their paradise, and it will be on YOUR terms, and they shall kneel to Rauxes!

  Their World Forum shall be cast down, and the rule of Rauxes imposed!

  Or is that your intent, O God Emperor?
  Or are you willing to be content with the desert Vecna has left us?

  Are you willing to stand up to these Torillians?
  Are you willing to go against their world, and TAKE what is rightfully yours?!

  I want to know!
  I will not follow a weakling or a coward!
  I want a real leader with guts and courage, who knows his path and walks it.
  I want a leader who takes his rightful due, and destroys his foes with an iron fist!

  What is your stance, O God Emperor?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(Remember, folks, that I am not the Wanderer.
  I am not a hatemonger.
  Much less an angry old man.
  Kaboom, don't take anything the Wanderer says personally.
  It's all strictly In Character.     )


----------



## kaboom

"The Elder Ones? I must think on this. I will have a reply for  you shortly"
And he teleports away.
10 min. later his SIMULACROME teleports back back and says "The Elder Ones must be stopped. I acsept your offer."
After puting the helm on he says "where are those plotting to let loose the Elder Ones? I will kill them and summon the Elder Ones myself!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And of course...*

Of course, Anabstercorian, the eternal meddler, appears above the Wanderer.

<< So, YOU are the one who deigns to speak for an entire world!  How amusing.  You presume to defend Oerth from the foreign invasion of Toril?  What gives you this right? >>

He continues.

<< You even go so far as to say that Vecna, who stood against the Torilians in his desire to create an eternal empire of agony and terror, is superior to this cleric of Rao.  Rao is a god (be he False) of Peace, not war.  I would think that Hazen would be better qualified to dictate his wishes than you, a meddler almost equal to me in your busybodied ways. >>

He continues.

<< These Elder Ones?  I know who is attempting to summon them.  I can hardly imagine they will be successful in the slightest.  In the war of the Chosen's Judgement on Toril, the entire empire of the Illithid bent their collective genius to the task of sending them running rampant and found themselves completely impotent to do so in the face of the merest opposition from those who knew of their activities!  I believe, oh Wanderer, that you are *LYING*, twisting a mild irritation in to a world-shattering threat so that you might manipulate this force of good in to a force of madness, of destruction!  You wish to draw Oerth in to an impossible war against an entrenched and godlike foe.  You are a fool, Wanderer, and if you were not gilded in your magicks and unstoppable wards I would slap your mind. >>

He stops.



(Oh, and Edena!  How are the Gem Dragons reacting to my ultimatum?)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Correction Edena, I didn`t state I hate Dark Union, only Kalanyr.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Maudlin, Shade are also studying The Lore of The Elder Ones, I suggest we combine this research, email me if you agree and you are free to take shelter in Melkor`s Realm, you should be safe there.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hah!*

Your attempts to summon the Elder Ones will never come to fruitition.  I know this from experience.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kaboom, the Wanderer is thousands of years old, and extremely powerful.
  He is not fooled by the simulacrum.
  When he sees that Thayadon is trying to fool him, he just laughs and dismisses the simulacrum, and does not even speak to it.

  However, when Anabstercorian (who is Torilian) arrives, the Wanderer sees him, knows him for who he is, and he knows his history.

  The Wanderer, if it is possible, becomes more angry than he was before, turning red.

  And then he speaks ...

  Anabstercorian of Toril, you are an escaped convict, and the noose of the Torilians awaits.
  A tight noose, and a very permanent one, I would daresay.

  Do not presume to lecture me on whether the Elder Ones may or may not be summoned ... I know much more concerning this matter than even you, illithid.
  In any case, the CHANCE that those who plot this summoning will succeed exists, and if there is any chance at all, then that is too much of a chance.

  Someone must speak for Oerth.
  Do you presume to speak for Oerth, illithid?
  You are Torilian, and you have already seized power from one of our own great Powers, and made them yours.
  ANOTHER CASE of Torilians interfering in our world, our business.

  What gives YOU the right, illithid, to walk into our world and start saying that this will be like so, and that will be like so?!
  Yet this you have done, and all the Solistarim bow to you!
  To you!

  (He looks so furious, he looks like he's going to have a heart attack.  He turns scarlet with rage.)

  A Torilian illithid enslaving the people of Oerth!
  A Torilian illithid, walking over our people!

  I will personally see you destroyed, Anabstercorian.
  It will be a slow and devastatingly painful death, I assure you!
  You will be dissected piece by piece, while you watch.

  You will pay dearly for your interference in our world, you who deign to rule over those who you are not fit to touch the feet of!

  And, for your information, illithid, Vecna can return!
  He CAN return!
  Yes, his phylactery was destroyed, and he was destroyed with it.
  But with 11th level magic, he can be recreated!
  Vecna the Mad can return.

  And I say, I would rather have HIM as my ruler, than you, Torilian illithid!!

  (Then he frowns really, really darkly)

  And if you think they cannot summon the Elder Ones, that is a clear example of your Torillian arrogance and naietivity.
  You presume to know how reality works in OUR world, on this planet, in this Crystal Sphere!
  This is not Toril, is not Realmspace, and here things work differently.
  Or did you not know that?
  For that matter, do you really know anything??
  I wonder.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

You see Anabstecorian, you were trying to do it in the middle of a war, while Shade have time to conduct research, we will begin by our wizards entering Alienist Prestige Class( Tome And Blood) and kidnapping some Phaerimm. And we are not decided on summoning them, not yet.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh, please*

We had the ENTIRE RACE OF PHAERIMM in our thrall!  Still couldn't do it.  Do your worst, boobs.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:

  Any Power that obtains the secrets of 11th level magic, may summon the Elder Ones.

  Once they do that, they lose all control over what they summoned - 11th level magic is strong enough to summon them, but not control them in any way.
  A good analogy would be poking a small hole in a dam - 11th level magic will poke the hole.  The resulting slow disintegration of the dam, and the colossal flood that follows, will be unstoppable by any known magic or science.

  The onslaught of the Elder Ones will be titanic.

  More than 20,000 PL.

  Their goal, of course, will be the destruction of all intelligent life on Toril, so that they may supplant it.
  In this regard, they are like the Solistarim, but they are much worse than the Solistarim are.

  They will attack and destroy those that summoned them, before anyone else.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I just noticed something. I think that Shade have access to 11th level magic on Toril, we summoned our allies from the past, we almost destroyed Toril with HUGE Shadow Weave. So now, being in Plane of Shadow, can we use very high level magic?


----------



## Serpenteye

(The Simulacrum of the God Emperors laugh echoes under the high dome of the cathedral.)
"You are enthusiastic, child, that's good. But patience is better. 'Good things come to those who wait'."
(It smiles knowingly, then sneers)
"You call me a fool. Do you not see that the path I must walk is a path of balance? Do you even understand the meaning of the word? The Shade and Acererak threatened the survival of all life on Oerth and Vecna almost destroyed the very planet. Balance. I could have joined them and worked together with the enemies of the world of Oerth to destroy the planet, but why? Even together we would have failed in a great war against the rest of the world. And if we would have succeeded there would have been little left to rule but a dead wasteland, at best. No, I prefer to rule a living and strong empire than an empty shell of a dead world.
 I will keep as much as I can of this world out of the influence of the Torillians but I will not launch a frontal attack against superior foes, on high ground, who know my exact position. I will not run blindly forward into oblivion like Vecna did. If you would serve me you must understand that. Do not equate sanity with cowardize or caution with weakness. Learn patience and wisdom, if you do not you will be worse than useless, to me and to yourself."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer looks at Anabstercorian, the God Emperor, the simulacrum of King Thayadon.

  Well, well, well.

  A traitor, a fool, and a Torilian.

  Give me the fool, for he can learn wisdom.
  Give me the fool, for he leads a great nation, a proud nation, a nation that bows to nobody.
  Give me the fool, for one day he will be a great and wise king.

  However, I will not reveal the secret of who is researching how to summon the Elder Ones.
  King Thayadon refused my price.
  My price, is not up for negotiation.

  It will be my way, or no way at all.

  (And you thought the Gem Dragons were unreasonable and arrogant!    )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Lord Melkor, no.

  You must learn the secrets of 11th level magic, on Oerth itself or in Greyspace, before you can summon the Elder Ones.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

You see, if Elder Ones are summoned to Toril, they wouldn`t destroy it, for its pl is above 30000, I think, but Shade would still be happy.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Kaboom, the Wanderer is thousands of years old, and extremely powerful.
> He is not fooled by the simulacrum.
> When he sees that Thayadon is trying to fool him, he just laughs and dismisses the simulacrum, and does not even speak to it.
> 
> However, when Anabstercorian (who is Torilian) arrives, the Wanderer sees him, knows him for who he is, and he knows his history.
> 
> The Wanderer, if it is possible, becomes more angry than he was before, turning red.
> 
> And then he speaks ...
> 
> Anabstercorian of Toril, you are an escaped convict, and the noose of the Torilians awaits.
> A tight noose, and a very permanent one, I would daresay.
> 
> Do not presume to lecture me on whether the Elder Ones may or may not be summoned ... I know much more concerning this matter than even you, illithid.
> In any case, the CHANCE that those who plot this summoning will succeed exists, and if there is any chance at all, then that is too much of a chance.
> 
> Someone must speak for Oerth.
> Do you presume to speak for Oerth, illithid?
> You are Torilian, and you have already seized power from one of our own great Powers, and made them yours.
> ANOTHER CASE of Torilians interfering in our world, our business.
> 
> What gives YOU the right, illithid, to walk into our world and start saying that this will be like so, and that will be like so?!
> Yet this you have done, and all the Solistarim bow to you!
> To you!
> 
> (He looks so furious, he looks like he's going to have a heart attack.  He turns scarlet with rage.)
> 
> A Torilian illithid enslaving the people of Oerth!
> A Torilian illithid, walking over our people!
> 
> I will personally see you destroyed, Anabstercorian.
> It will be a slow and devastatingly painful death, I assure you!
> You will be dissected piece by piece, while you watch. *




  Anabstercorian emits the telepathic equivalent of a grin at this statement.

*



			You will pay dearly for your interference in our world, you who deign to rule over those who you are not fit to touch the feet of!

  And, for your information, illithid, Vecna can return!
  He CAN return!
  Yes, his phylactery was destroyed, and he was destroyed with it.
  But with 11th level magic, he can be recreated!
  Vecna the Mad can return.

  And I say, I would rather have HIM as my ruler, than you, Torilian illithid!!

  (Then he frowns really, really darkly)

  And if you think they cannot summon the Elder Ones, that is a clear example of your Torillian arrogance and naietivity.
  You presume to know how reality works in OUR world, on this planet, in this Crystal Sphere!
  This is not Toril, is not Realmspace, and here things work differently.
  Or did you not know that?
  For that matter, do you really know anything??
  I wonder.
		
Click to expand...


*
  << Of course Vecna can return.  Anything can die, anything can be reborn, with enough power.  But no one would be fool enough to do so!  As is with the Elder Ones.  There are forces searching for the secrets to summon them?  I am aware of this - I am aligned with them!  I'm talking them out of this silly idea. >>
  Anabstercorian forms his hand in to a fist, psionic energy crackling inside it, his eyes glaring.  He used Psychofeedback to raise his Charisma modifier by 20 for a full minute while he speaks.
  << You think I do not understand, Wanderer?  You think I do not know?  The illithid ARE a race of *Elder Ones*!  We, with the Aboleth, swam the madness of the Far Realm until we found the glorious victims of the Prime Material!  We ground entire worldlines beneath our tentacles, leaving countless species extinct or reshaped to fit our malevolent whim.  This polyverse is *OURS*, Wanderer, ours by colonial right!  It has been *wrested* from us by the mewling hands of natives, but it *will* be ours again!  And when it is, each and every sentient entity will be reshaped to serve and *SUBMIT* to us, as it *SHOULD BE*!  The Elder Ones have already come, Wanderer, and I am their herald!  *Ilsensine* has decreed that none shall own this reality but the Illithid and the Aboleth, and this shall be so. >>

  The psychofeedback trails off.

 << What say you, native? >>


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, check your email.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer snarls at Anabstercorian, then speaks:

  Your race desires the exterminatin of us all, by your own words.
  Except for those who will be kept on the thrall-farms.

  By your own words, you speak of destroying entire worlds.
  By your own words, you speak of the blood of the Elder Ones that is within you.

  Toril spawned you, illithid.
  Then, you came from that world to ours.

  (The Wanderer looks around, bitterly)

  But did the Torilians come and fetch their escaped convict back?
  Did the Torilians even try to capture and return to their justice this illithid?
  Do the Torilians even care that one of theirs is in our world, and plots to kill us all?

  Our world is reduced to a desert, because of Vecna.
  Do the Torilians come with their seeds, their animals, their healing, their magical power, to help us?
  Toril is a paradise, you say.
  But do they share it with us?

  Do they?
  DO THEY?

  Our people live in filth and destitution, drinking water that must be magically purified of the diseases in it.
  Our people live on starvation rationing.
  Our people live without hope.

  Do the Torilians share their paradise with us?
  Do they offer to allow our people to travel to their world?
  Do they come and assist our people to travel to their paradise?

  (His face crackles with fury)

  Or did they LEAVE, after the Bombardment?
  Just pick up and leave, and leave us to rot?
  Leave us to suffer, to die.

  They left us with their illithid criminal, who they will not attempt to capture, will not take responsibility for.
  They left us with a food handout.  
  A food handout.  Enough food to last a few weeks.  Nothing more.

  This illithid, Anabstercorian, speaks of destroying entire worlds and entire peoples, and he speaks gleefully of it.
  He gloats of his kinship with the Elder Ones.
  He gloats of his plans to kill all of us.

  And you think I'M a hatemonger?!
  You think I'M unreasonable?!
  You think I'M a villain?!

  When Vecna issued his ultimatum to the Torilian leader, the Torilian knew Vecna was serious.
  He could have forestalled Vecna, bought us time.
  He knew of Vecna's ultimatum, and that the City of the Gods would descend on us all.
  He could have warned us, bought us precious time to evacuate our cities, to find refuge.
  He could have agreed to Vecna's terms, and bought us the time to save 30 million lives.

  He couldn't be bothered.
  He smirked in Vecna's face, and walked off.

  He doesn't care about us.
  He never cared about us.
  The Torilians do not care about us.
  The Torilians, will never care about us.
  The Torilians, are hypocrites and liars.

  They are evil pretending to wear the guise of good.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Seeing that nobody else has come, Archcleric Hazen has not arrived, and that the others have fallen silent ...

  The Wanderer marches to the doors leading out.

  He mutters:

  I have wasted my time.
  I will go back and help my people.
  The God Emperor speaks of action - well, I am keeping my people alive with my magic!
  They appreciate my help.
  They know the Torilians are evil, and they know all who work with them are traitors.

  And traitors, will earn a traitor's reward.

  If that illithid Anabstercorian doesn't get them first.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, suddenly Ahlissa teleports to Wanderer`s side:

-Greetings Old Man, know that we reallly share your hatred towards what happened with Toril, this decadent "paradise". It already started here, on Oerth, you must admit that corruption of Drow by accursed Kalanyr is really saddening, and it spreads on other Underdark Races.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wanderer looks at Shadowlady Ahlissa.

  Yeah, I know.
  I know all about the Drow.
  And about the Torilians.

  And about the fact that YOU are a Torilian.

  You are Torilian, and you have brought immense harm and suffering to our world.

  Why don't you go home, little girl?
  Why don't you go back to Toril and plague them?

  Why don't you take your Torilian Shadow Empire, and go back where you belong?

  They deserve you.
  They have earned you.
  You would be a great reward for the likes of them.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Ahlissa laughs at these words:

-Know, you fool, that Oerth rightfully belongs to Melkor Lord Of All! But I must admit, I like your attitude, your hatred, keep with this, hatred is source of great power, while Mercy and Compassion make you weak! I think you will be happy if I tell you that we intend to bring might of Elder Ones against Toril, the world you hate so much!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh, I'm not done.*

Anabstercorian, daring fate, follows the Wanderer to talk to him more.

<< Oh, you may think I have plans of genocide and slavery, but my plans are quite different for all of you.  Times have changed seen we traveled from the Far Realm.  I cannot tell you my ultimate intentions...  But they are not destructive.  Rather, they are creative, formative, transcendant for all of you thrall.  You will not be helpless slaves but will be lifted above your station to join the Illithid in glorious infinity.  So please, do not take my vast ambition as sign of hate. >>


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr appears beside the Wanderer.

"Hello, Old One, Servant of Balance & Oerth, Is there something you wish to say to myself or my allies?"

"Also the Shadow Lady is a pickpocket of no small skill, I suggest you check your possessions."


----------



## Forrester

Oh, for gods' sake, will you guys leap on the old fogey and beat the crap out of him already? 

The ring, it is shiny and neat, after all 

Forrester-the-extraordinarily-defamed


----------



## Kalanyr

*Edena*

I already sent you an email about this but since its a very obvious change I will post it here too.



> I gave the Dark Union the Land of those areas not the peoples. The peoples were shifted to Ishtarland.
> (The Dark Union should not have any of the following:
> Giants of the Barrier Peaks (Giants of every evil kind, chaotic good) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
> Giants of the Crystalmists (Giants, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 3
> Giants of the Hellfurnaces (Giants, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 4
> Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every kind, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
> Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every kind, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
> The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
> Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (southeast off-map) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 11 )
> Or any others that I missed.
> 
> I gave the DU land not people.
> 
> 
> 
> Kalanyr


----------



## Maudlin

Forrester said:
			
		

> *Oh, for gods' sake, will you guys leap on the old fogey and beat the crap out of him already?
> 
> The ring, it is shiny and neat, after all
> *



And just think of the XP, Anabstercorian


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can Shade  communicate with Elder Ones( check my email). Can a smaller force of them be brought by 10th level magic? I was just browsing through my Cthulhu RPG, and there is an Elder One known as Nyogtha, who looks quite shadowy. We are interested in making a pact with him, we try to contact him.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*KekKeke!*

As the company of mighty and powerfull rulers steps outside and keeps debating with The Wanderer, a small formian worker stands across the square and stands as froozen just looking.

As the disussion grows intens and a Illithid comes floating after the company and a solar appears the little formian moves forward towards the wanderer.

It telepathically adresses the Wanderer (and only the wanderer) and it only has little to ask and little to say.

"Wanderer is how you got yourself named amongst the denizens of this realm. But WE realise that you are far older then any of of and that you have most likely been a man of power and respect or fear in a distant past. Of this realm, or another? WE who abide order think we got your point and know that you are right.... right you are... if you might need assistance in the future to aid you.. cause... You may attempt to call upon us and our humble services. You called us worthy, worthy of battle and glory of the Swarms we are. But worthy of standing over the decision and at the aid of one who lived so long. Knows so much and influences the greatest plans of mortals.. WE are most certainly not. We don't ask anything, we just serve, we serve a cause. If you might wonder why? Because we believe, yes we believe... in what you may ask if you do not already know. We believe in faith, in destiny and the chance to chance it for you make you destiny. You lived so long and you made your destiny. You earn respect as not many have earned out respect. We shall stand aside those who are worthy and know where they stand in life and in death. YOU have earned OUR respect. We shall stand with those who are worthy. We need nothing. We are born to serve the Hive, the greater cause. And the cause has overtaken the Hive. We are here to serve.
If you need us... heed our Queen and she shall abide. For Oerth, for destiny!"

The little worker walks away, halts after a few meters... and without turning around it asks one thing. 
"And how may WE adress you... wanderer is most certainly not your name.. but what is? Do you care to share your name with US? How may we adress you?"


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian, Maudlin, could you respond to my emails?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

U thought of what I did with Valkys forces and that's also added to my PL? And the red steel bonusses ect to armies and to base defense and tunnel hardening and reinforcing.


----------



## Serpenteye

*About the lists*

___________________
NATIONS AND REGIONS THAT HAVE PHYSICALLY CEASED TO EXIST 

Dullstrand  

Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands 

Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands 

Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands 

Peoples of the Menowood (never used in the IR) 

Sunndi 

Peoples of the Vast Swamp 

Isles of Woe 
_________________


Are all these areas really totally and permanently wiped out? Some of them were partially blown up or flooded by ocean or lava, and the Isles of Woe poisoned by the Shade. But most of the damage should be repairable, not even Sunndi is as damaged as the Wild Coast and that could be cleansed by 11th level magics. Lesser measures should be required for most of the above areas.
 I still wish for the Union of Oerth to hold on to its claim to these territories. Some of them would require high level magics or large investments in power to grow past 0 ppts and then they could be improved normally. Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands, Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands, Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands, Peoples of the Menowood (never used in the IR) were, I believe, only partially damaged and could be repaired rather easily. Regardless, I really want all these areas painted purple. We still own them even if they are wasteland. 

Kalanyr gave us Rauxes, too. Actually it's become our new capital, just like it was in old Aerdi.
--

Nice work with the lists and the wanderer. BTW. The God-Emperor sends an invitation to the wanderer. The temple of Rao is not the best place to talk in private.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, Kalanyr.  You move the people to Ishtarland.
  Now, who holds Ishtarland, you or Uvenelei?

  I'll have to break Ishtarland in two - the Ishtarland of Uvenelei (no reduction in PL) and the New People of Ishtarland (your PL, Kalanyr.)

  The regions in question in the Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks I will rename.

  - - -

  Melkor, it is not possible to even contact the Elder Ones without 10th level magic.
  Not safely.
  With 9th level magic and on down, you can contact them, but afterwards the person who made contact has this bad tendency to go stark raving mad, and nothing will heal him or her.
  With 10th level magic, mental protections and barriers can be established to protect the person communicating with the Elder Ones.

  Although you do not have 10th level magic yet, I will say this (you bought this information at the cost of the sanity of some of your mages) - THEY WANT TO COME.
  Oh yes, they want to come.
  They are all but salivatating (if such creatures could do that) over the prospect of invading Oerth.

  - - -

  Serpenteye, you may make a claim to the regions in question.
  However, they cannot regain PL.  Advancing your Civilization won't help.
  When Maudlin and me successfully work to update the map, it will become obvious why this is the case.

  - - -

  The Wanderer turns around, and then laughs.

  Well, I see little squid Anabstercorian, who desires us all for dinner.
  I see little girl Ahlissa, who thinks she can talk to the Elder Ones over that dinner.
  I see little prince Thayadon, who thinks he can fool me with cheap tricks.
  I see the God Emperor, who runs the Olympic Games of Torture, but somehow he believes in Balance also (and he laughs long and loudly ... HAR-HAR-HAR.)
  I do not see Archcleric Hazen, who forsook wisdom in refusing to speak with me.
  I do not see Forrester, who was too cowardly to face me.

  Finally, I see the ant, who has more brains than anyone else here, to be frank.
  Sir Ant, say to the Formian Hive that they should get up and start eating Torilians and traitors.
  For, although they aren't good for much of anything else, Torilians and traitors make good eating.  Even the squid understands that.

  Then he looks at Kalanyr.

  You fought against the Torilians, the Shade, and you conquered.
  I salute you for that.
  You have given unto the God Emperor what was rightfully his.
  I salute you for that.

  Now I understand why the drow think themselves destined to rule the surface world.
  I am inclined to believe they might be right.
  They have far more brains than anyone on the surface, apparently.

  Then the Wanderer opens the doors and step outside.
  He ignores the warning shouts, the order to halt, that he is under arrest.
  Small arms fire fails to touch him, and the soldiers run off.

  He approaches the gates of Veluna City, but they have set up a kill zone.
  Machine guns roar to life, grenades are thrown, small rocket lauchers send missiles down to explode against the Wanderer.

  The Wanderer, untouched by all this, mutters:

  I can't hear myself think with all this racket.

  He gestures, and a pleasant drowsiness comes over all present, and they drop off into a sleep filled with pleasant dreams.
  One of them accidentally plummets from his high balcony as he slumps into sleep, and tumbles toward the ground, 100 feet below.

  The Wanderer gestures, and the falling man halts, 10 feet off the ground, then gently wafts down to land unharmed.

  The Wanderer grumbles:

  I'm not here to kill anyone.  Although some people need killing.

  The Wanderer gestures, and the heavy gates of Veluna City open.
  On the other side, a tank awaits, it's turret aimed, 50 caliber machine guns ready, flame thrower lit.
  The turret blasts, and the shell richochets off a shield around the Wanderer, detonating in his face.
  Flames roar around the Wanderer, scorching the ground black.
  Tracers illuminate the air as thousands of bullets fly into the Wanderer, but are redirected harmlessly into the air by his magic.

  The Wanderer frowns, and marches up to the tank.
  He gestures, and a great force slams into the tank, and knocks it sideways one parking space worth of distance.

  He then snorts:

  I hate fire.

  He walks on away.

  The tank tries to run him down.  It bangs into the force field around him, and is halted.

  The Wanderer turns, annoyed.
  He regards the tank.

  You are a gnomish device.  May the Gods save me from gnomes!
  Time to pull the plug on you, beast.

  He reaches forward with magic, and the gasoline in the tank dissipates, ceases to exist.

  Better!  The best gnomish device is one that does not work.  Not true on Krynn, but sure is true here!

  He then tromps off and, after going about 100 yards, simply disappears.
  No amount of magical scrying finds him.

  He is gone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ALL PLAYERS IN THE IR - IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ*

The lists are updated.
  They are close to being accurate.

  Check your Roster for any inaccuracies, and additions or subtractions you think need to be made.
  E-mail on any such inaccuracies, and I will rule on them, and fix any mistakes.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmmm.*

Anabstercorian watches the Wanderer flaunt his power with obvious envy.

<< He doesn't even have to move.  I have to learn how to do that. >>

He teleports away...  And starts looking in to the little problem of WHO IS SUMMONING THE ELDER ONES.

And Edena, How are the gem dragons reacting to my ultimatum?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gem Dragons accept your ultimatum, Anabstercorian.


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Ok, Kalanyr.  You move the people to Ishtarland.
> Now, who holds Ishtarland, you or Uvenelei?
> 
> *




I've given the mountain range north of Ishtarland to Kalanyr. I don't know whether it belonged to Ishtarland or Lyrn before, but its his now.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, about the lists:

a) you have my planars and serpenteye's planars switched, i should have the rakshasas, salamanders, and xill

b) didn't kas gain at least 1PL from defeating Vecna and Tharizdun?  Plus he had first choice on the spoils from Vecna (i.e.- magical items/artifacts he may have had)

c) didn't you say we gained 66PL of gem dragons? not 25?

d) it's officially the Union of Oerth now, no longer are we called the Dark Union of Oerth, although we are trying to encourage people to call us the Union of Peace


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Edena here.

  Everyone, give a big welcome back to Valkys and to Zelda.

  Valkys has been in the hospital, and has had surgery.
  We all know how bad that can be, and I wish to say that I hope things went well.
  I hope Valkys had a full recovery, and is back to normal now!

  Zelda has had a severe case of the flu.  
  I think most of us have had the misfortune of having Type A flu in their lives - it is NOT something one forgets.
  She has also had sick pets.  Her cats have had trouble.
  Apparently, Zelda is better now - I hope so!
  And the cats seem to be better - let us hope they are healthy and happy.

  Everyone, give your best wishes to Valkys and Zelda.
  They deserve it, and they need it.


----------



## kaboom

where are the new lists?
Edit: I found them and spotted an error, my magic arms race PL should be higher.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Kaboom-Under the Turn 5 do not post thread by Edena

Welcome back Valkys and Zelda!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This was an e-mail to me from Alzem.
  I thought it worth putting up here, for the quality of it's writing alone.

  This is not IC knowledge.
  Nobody except Forrester knows of this speech.

  So far, no spies from Oerth have been able to penetrate the Border Guard of Realmspace.

  Here it is:

  Alzem appears before the leaders of the UC on Toril.  

  Friends I have a boon to ask of you.  As you all know as Forrester has told you of the recent troubles on Oreth, and our involvement there, as well as Forrester’s heroic  deeds in this conflict.  But it seems that dark times are about to befall the lands of Oreth.  With the untold destruction and loss of life there will soon be disease among those living on Oreth so I have come to ask for your aid.
Soon the Dark Union shall have the knowledge of tenth level magic, and currently sees us as a threat.  So I ask personally for Forrester to teach 
me the ways of magic to cancel out his if he were to use it to attack me.  
Also the Dark Union and their allies shall soon of not have already gained the tech. to develop nuclear weapons.  So I ask the UC for any technology advancements from Toril to help protect my people from this threat.  I am not asking for you to send or to sacrifice any of your soldiers in their war, but my dream of creating a place for hope there like Hope Isle here may be destroyed before I can even begin to realize this dream.  The Dark Union, Acererak, and the Shads have all acquired the help of dragons to fight for their cause, a threat that at this time I cannot match, or hope to hold out against.  I am currently researching tenth level magic but if my foes turn 
their attention upon me I do not think I can survive long enough to fulfill my research, and Oreth will lose any hope I could give to them.
I do not seek to learn the secrets of the Technology that you acquired from the City of Gods to begin a war of conquest just as I would not use any magic that you gave to me to be used without provocation.  As in the war or Toril I did not take a direct hand until the end when the Mind flayers 
attempted to block out the sun, and end ALL life on Toril.  Only then did I take a hand in the battle for the planets survival.  Until that time I used 
all my magic and technology to ensure that Hope Isle would be a safe place to live for any who came there.
The Angels who help to protect Hope Isle have come to Oreth and have stated that they wish to remove the native population to Toril, a move that I urged 
them not to take, and to which they agreed, for now.  But without their aid or mine millions of people will die of hunger, cold, or disease.  With your help I might be able to save some of those people, not all though as there are just to many to save.  I humble ask you for humanitarian aid for the people of Oreth, in the way of food/water and clothing.  Also if you do decide to give me the knowledge of tenth level magic I will be able to send those who desperately need help to Hope Isle so that they may live and one day return back to Oreth.  If you agree to the humanitarian aid then I ask that it be delivered to Hope Isle where I can oversee the delivery of it to those in need on Oreth.
  I would like to thank the Council for their time and await their decision, but remember time is short and people are dieing on Oreth buy the thousands  as we speak.

  - - -

  This starts a serious debate in the World Forum of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  There is much political debate and argument, between the many parties of the United Commonwealth.

  The consensus that emerges is that the United Commonwealth committed 10 million men and women to Oerth.
  They state that the deaths of over 1 million of those men and women is a very great signal of how much Toril supports it's allies on Oerth.
  They state that the single most competent Commander in the UC, Forrester, has been put on the job.
  They ask for a progress report from Forrester - a situation report, as it were.

  They point out that the United Commonwealth has done a great deal to aid it's allies on Oerth, in time, money, and troops.
  They point out that the army that has been assembled is still ready to take the field, if needed.

  They ask Alzem what more he could possibly ask out of them?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

One of the phaerimm of the United Commonwealth of Toril, has disappeared.
  Where it went, and why, nobody knows.
  It disappeared during it's duty shift as part of the Border Guard.

  No amount of scrying will find it ... it is clearly not in Realmspace, nor is it in the Deep Astral (the 11th level magic of the UC would find it there.)
  The general conclusion is that it is in an area where spells of higher than 9th level do not work, which is to say about half of the Crystal Spheres around the sphere holding Realmspace.
  It could even be in the Phlogiston.
  Some people think it's on one of the Outer Planes, and being shielded by the Planars.


----------



## William Ronald

(Edena:  Sorry it took me so long to get here.   I was busy   I am also adding  1 PL of NPCs, in the character of Fand Dyvyr, human, druid, neutral good.)

Archcleric Hazen addresses the assembled delegates and simulacrum.  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul, who travelled to Toril, is with him.   As are Lord William Ronald of Keoland, speaker of the Kevellond League, and a woman.

Hazen speaks and looks at the Wanderer with an expression of disappointment.

"The United Commonwealth of Toril has left.  This is true.  However, they did leave behind food supplies while they left to address a threat.  (Edena you e-mailed me about it.)"

"I see a person that someone has called a figure of power.  Perhaps.  All  I see is a figure of hatred and bigotry, who hates anything that does not fit his preferred image of reality.  I will listen to what you have to say. However, you have already proven yourself an accomplishe liar."

"Your Sending was very selective, full of half truths and distortions.  So, I sent Ambassador Raonul to Hope Island on Toril.  He found world, where for the most part, hate has been set aside.  They warred with one another, it is true.  However, they have made peace."

"It is not my intention to make this world a colony of another power.  Indeed, what I see are people who claim they have our best interests at heart and promise to rule over us all.   Perhaps that is your goal."

"You see technology and Torillians as evil.  Technology is no more evil than magic, it depends on the intent.  Like magic, it can be used foolishly.  We have long used technology after a fashion. What of stone tools, steel plows, or the shoes that you walk in.  Sentient life seems to be noted for its tool use.  Technology is a tool - no more evil than any other."

"What have you done, in the wake of this chaos? Feed the hungry, clothe the naked, heal the wounded?  If you have done this, then you have my gratitude. But you did not stop the Black Brotherhood from spreading the Blood Wastes."

"You seem to have only hate in your heart. I am truly sorry for you.  Your hatred even makes you prefer Vecna as lord of all over a world that lives in peace with itself and other worlds."

"You mention a threat to this world from the Elder Ones.  Yet you are refusing to act on behalf of this world, unless your terms are met.  Some would consider this treason, or holding the world hostage.  If I am misreading you, please let me know.  However, you have slandered others needlessly."

"Strange as it sounds, I wish you peace.  I did not order anyone to fire upon you.  Indeed, some commanders will have a meeting with me later.

"However, damaging the doors of a religious institution is a crime.  I will let you go in peace."

"I know far more about the use of technology for good and evil than you perhaps know.  However, more deadly than magic, more deadly than any technology is hate.  You seem to be letting it dominate your being. It may destroy you if you are not careful.  This is not a threat, but something I have observed happen to others."

(Edena:  I will give you a chance to have the Wanderer respond to my post.  If not, I would still like to submit the post that I asked you to review. )

I have asked Fand Dyvyr, a druid of some note, to help advise me on environmental matters.  She wishes to speak with you.

"You appear to be a druid of some note. However, what are you doing regarding the Blood Wastes.  I hear Oerth scream as I breathe.  Sleep has become a stranger to me."

"I have known Gwilym Raonul for decades. He is an honest and just man, if a little formal.   I suggest you listen to him."

Gwilym Raonul, a short man who seems to have the blood of many human peoples flowing through his veins, bows politely to the Wanderer.  There is a look of sorrow, and a hint of anger.

"You are a hatemonger, but I forgive you.  I do not believe that the faith of Rao will be diminished on this world."

"I spent months on Toril, learning all that I could. I have not been brainwashed, charmed, or programmed.  There are places of great natural beauty.  The wounds of old wars have been healed.  The people live longer, healthier, and better lives.  True, much that they have achieved has been through pain."

"Perhaps you are afraid of change, of the possibilities that the world will not be as you will. No one achieves all of their desires. Perhaps you seek the destruction of Toril because it does not comply with your vision.  Consider your own motives and your own heart, as you ask others to consider theirs."

"Perhaps you should learn to set aside hate.  If the peoples of Toril, for the most part, have learned to set aside hate, perhaps we all can do so.  Regardless of what you chose to say or do, I wish that you find peace."

Lord William Ronald, Speaker of the Kevellond League, steps forward. He is not bowing and looks angry.

"Where were you?  Where were you when Vecna sent his armies -- allied with the Church of Shade -- against us?  Did you take one step to stop him from unleashing the City of the Gods?  Would Vecna the INSANE have negotiated with the Torillians?  He would have been INSTANTLY aware of any ploy.  You speak either out of ignorance or to lie again.  The UC of Toril left behind some food, but have their own affairs to attend.  You urged them to leave.  And grumble when they do."

"If you are here to help Oerth, speak your piece.  If you are here to merely hate and provoke others, go back and hide under a rock!  That seems to be your chief skill, that and spreading hate!"

Hazen  shakes his head.  "Lord Ronald, you must master your anger.  I think you should apologize to the Wanderer."

"Fine," Lord Ronald.  "I apologize.  You are a better man than I, Hazen, for wanting to talk to the Wanderer."

(Edena, I will check the lists.  I suggest some good aligned power now claim Heward, Mordenkainen, and Keoghtom.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Wanderer, I am curious to know, you mentioned a people you serve.  Who are these you speak of?"


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye, check your email


----------



## dagger

<Ill claim them (Heward, Mordenkainen, and Keoghtom), I thought You had them? >


"Aye, good words all around" says Olinstaad "Ye won't be able to reason with the likes of that one!"


----------



## kaboom

I'll claim them (Heward, Mordenkainen, and Keoghtom)
What alignment is Mystra?


----------



## kaboom

(this isn't here)


----------



## dagger

The new lists are here:


http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6661


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, kaboom:

Dagger just claimed the demigods.  You can talk with him.

Mystra is neutral good. She may have some LN clergy from her previous incarnation.

Valkys, I e-mailed you and want to say publicly:  Welcome back!

Zelda,  I have talked to you:  Welcome back!


----------



## kaboom

Dagger, how 'bout I take Heward and you take the other 2?


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *One of the phaerimm of the United Commonwealth of Toril, has disappeared.
> Where it went, and why, nobody knows.
> It disappeared during it's duty shift as part of the Border Guard.
> 
> No amount of scrying will find it ... it is clearly not in Realmspace, nor is it in the Deep Astral (the 11th level magic of the UC would find it there.)
> The general conclusion is that it is in an area where spells of higher than 9th level do not work, which is to say about half of the Crystal Spheres around the sphere holding Realmspace.
> It could even be in the Phlogiston.
> Some people think it's on one of the Outer Planes, and being shielded by the Planars. *




*makes Will save to resist being drawn in . . . fails*

While I refuse to get suckered back to Oerth, I *will* say this: with 11th level magic we should be able to learn the following facts regarding the disappearance of the Phaerimm:

1) What was his first destination when he left? (He could have moved on from there, of course, without our knowing)
2) Was he taken involuntarily? Similarly, was he taken through some sort of mental compulsion/charm, or did he leave freely? 
3) Did anyone accompany him when he first left? 

Information regarding these facts resides, to some degree, in the temporal-spatial domain of Toril, and so this information should be retrievable through 11th level magic. 

As far as my presence on Oerth -- well, Edena, it seems as though you are unwilling to come up with an in-game reason for my absence/exit from Oerth. "Progress report" indeed. 

I would not be able to hide the 10-million strong army from the Torillian seers. I have just returned from Oerth, and state the following: 

1) The Shade menace has been dealt with -- when I last saw them, their empire had crumbled and they had been chased from Oerth
2) The City of the Gods on Oerth is no longer a threat -- and, in fact, we've brought back several hundreds of tons of interesting gadgets that we haven't been able to figure out the purpose of quite yet. Our scientists should be able to deduce their function, however . . . we could use some antimatter cannons 
3) Finally, Vecna, the scourge of many worlds, is dead. Killed by a 5-year old girl. I've got pictures. 

Oerth should be left to the Oerthians. Now that the majority of foreign influence is gone, we should let them alone. I am siding with the "Prime Directive" faction of the UC (and, it should be noted, my word carries great weight on Toril). 

If you vote to send back troops -- send them back without me. 

As far as Alzem's request -- he is from Toril as surely as we are. I do not think that, barring events of tremendous magnitude, he should be interfering any more than we should. It is up to the UC to decide whether to give him our team of 10th level mages to use -- temporarily. I suggest that we do not. Oerth will develop fine without us, and without him. 

Forrester


----------



## kaboom

My 16 PL of NPCs are:
Sadias, human, Wizard/Cleric of Mystra, LG, PL 2
Finea, human, Cleric of Mystra, LG, PL 1
Gofban, captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers, Gnome, Sorcerer/ Fighter, LG, PL 3
Hilser, Gofban's assistant, Gnome, Thief/ Fighter, NG, PL 1
Silror, Storm Giant, Fighter/ Barbarian, CG PL 2
Kintas, Elf (sea), Ranger/ Fighter, CG, PL 1
Thayadon's 6 Simulacrums,  PL 1 each


----------



## dagger

<Its a deal Kaboom>


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, i'll claim these as NPC's if you don't mind (you listed 34 PL of NPCs in the lists, i assume that 16PL of that is for NPCs I claim):

Kas's Elite Guard:

Dalentyll Tempesatis (NPC, Human, Sorceror of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3

Rangorn Ilutoer (NPC, Rakshasa, Fighter of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3

Asica Sasimov (NPC, Elf, Rouge/Assasin of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3

Enaroril Akn (NPC, Air Genasi, Cleric of extremely high level- worshiping the ideal of loyalty, lawful neutral) PL 3

Kas's Dragon Mount & member of the Elite Guard:

Lithedenor Ytnivv (NPC, Great Wyrm Amethyst Dragon, Psion of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 4

All of them are from the Arcane Age if it's possible.


----------



## Alyx

Across mountains, across countless hills, over deserts of golden brown sand that lie between the living lands of Oerth, the red elf paces within a palace of stone, gold and plastered walls of red rice.

His hands are clasped behind his back firmly; his pale red glove clamped around his other hand.  The ruby cape he wears flutters in an occasional breeze.  His hair ruffles with it, giving his back a living appearance.

_Destruction, terror, hope's defeat._

What else could one call the past events?  When the very land quaked with the power of titanic weapons, there was no answering echo of peace.  For a time, the red elf had dared to hope, to dream...  but no, not again.  No more would he expect an end to this conflict.  He could not foresee one now.

"Sir!"  Came a young voice, floating through the red columns that stood in ranks down the hall.  "Jand!"

"Yes?"  The red elf called back, continuing his restless pacing.

"The silver dragon Kelestal reports that the wanderer has been sighted, trying to find Archcleric Hazen!"  And with those words, the messenger walked into view.  The red elf smiled.  This was Eldan of Celene, a knight of Luna, and one of the Red Elf's foremost remaining friends.  A young elf, but youth was no measure of valor to the Red Elf’s mind.

“I must go and meet him.”  Decided the Red Elf, still pacing.  “He has much to answer for in my mind.

_  * I am afraid that is not possible. * _ the Red Elf heard in his minds.  A calming influence rolled into him along with it.  _ * He has already fled the city he arrived in, showing tremendous skill and power at the same time. * _.

_ Ah, Kelestal, my good friend. _ thought the Red Elf back.  _ It is good to hear from you again.  You have seen this? _

_ * I was there when he arrived * _ The booming mental voice responded.  _ * The hatchling Jafar was left to observe.  He reported the leaving of our strange…  friend?  Foe? * _

_ To tell the truth, I know not which. _ The Red Elf thought back.  Then he scowled. _ But I am tempted to call him foe.  We have known each other for a long time, my silver friend.  We have talked through the ages, and that is why you bring your dragons to aid me.  You know how rare hate is to me.  I am hardly judgmental.  But this stranger tries me. _

_ * I know.  I can see the hate in you.  It is unnatural hate.  But I feel it too. * _

_ So be it, for now. _ The red elf responded. _ Enough of this.  Have the fields been prepared? _

_ * Yes.  Varnaith, The Celestial Imperium, and the Lendore Isles will burst with food ere long, aided by magic.  We will supply our allies with all the food they need, supplementing Forrester’s aid.  They need not fear for their food supplies. * _  The dragon said, with pleasure.  How the good dragons hated death!

_ Good. _

The Red Elf began to pace yet again, then stopped and turned to the waiting elf Eldan.  "This is what we do next..."

---

Plans are spun, fate is run,
What is done, is done.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

> Lol Mr. Draco:
> 
> *Asica Sasimov* (NPC, Elf, Rouge/Assasin of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3




*Isaac Asimov* =), nice play on words there, I'll have to look at your other chars...


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Forrester:

I believe it is fairly likely that the Church of Shade - which escaped and now has 50 PLs of Shadow dragons - has your trooper.

I believe Alzem should stay.  For one thing, Alzem's PC is a solar of St. Cuthbert, an Oerth deity.  Also, after too many bad episodes of Voyager and Deep Space Nine, I have my doubts about the Prime Directive.  Respect for other cultures, yes. However, sometimes it is in a soceity's interest to be involved in another culture.  I think enlightened self interest should be the key.

I will respect your decision.  Some more food supplies, clothing, and building materials will at least help the problems on Oerth.  As well as making the Wanderer seem like a liar.  (He is a hateful bigot, a thing I have no use for in real life.)


dagger:

Remember, Murlynd acts and dresses like a cowboy from the Old West.  So, ask Gnomeworks to equip him with the latest magically enhanced sidearms.  As you are in Austin, I believe, you should have no problems with finding sources for portrayal.  (As a Chicagoan, I threw a lot of John Wayne into portraying Murlynd.)

Mr.  Draco:  Neutral evil seems a strange choice for a cleric worshipping the ideal of loyalty.  I could see lawful neutral, maybe even lawful evil (doubtful).


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir- thanks, also i was wondering how long it would take someone to notice, congrats!  None of the others are derived from the names of actual people except for one, and its derived from one of my friend's name, so i doubt you'd get it.  The aragorn thing was unintentional.


[edit]- William Ronald, you're right, that should have been lawful neutral (which i originally intended)  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO TOKIWONG (and others needing help)*

Tokiwong, you asked me to help you with the IR.
  This post is an effort to be of help.

  The IR is a freeform rping game, as you know.
  However, there are some rules, to give it greater meaning, greater reality, and to keep it from running away from those who are slower in Posting (or, who, quite reasonably, are unable to Post or read the boards for a long time, for any reason.)

  - - -

  The IR is divided into Turns.

  A Turn represents one month of game time.
  One month passes on the world of Oerth, Greyspace (the Crystal Sphere around the solar system Oerth is in), on the world of Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else.

  However, how long a Turn lasts In Real Life depends.
  It depends on how long it takes people to post 400 times.
  400 posts are the limit to each turn.
  Since the ENBoards can only handle threads of 200 posts, this means each Turn consists of 2 threads of 200 posts each.

  The most important concept in the IR is that of freeform roleplaying.
  Although in this IR that has become gritty and dark, it need not be - the first IR was quite frivolous in nature (yeah, we trashed Toril.  Let's trash it again!)
  Freeform any way you want!

  Now, the question is:  how much power do you have to back up anything you say?
  If Iuz decides to threaten the Kevellond League, you want to know how much might he has to back up those threats!

  That is called Power Level, but everyone refers to it as PL.

  At the beginning of every Turn, it is vital that you access your PL.

  You gain PL from many sources.

  Your Player Character.
  Your Non-Player Characters.
  The Countries and Territories you hold.
  Loot plundered from the City of the Gods.
  Your PL value (listed as a number) in the Technological Arms Race.
  Your PL value in the Magical Arms Race.
  Your PL value in the Planar Arms Race.
  Your PL value in the Undead Arms Race.
  Your PL value in the Monster Arms Race.
  Your PL value in the Construct Arms Race.

  You add all these up, and you have your total PL (or, rather, I add all these up, and list your total PL for you ... which is very time-consuming, and I generally don't seem to be able to add properly!)

  Once you know how much PL you have, you can use it to do certain things.
  It does not matter WHERE the PL comes from ... you can use ALL of it as you wish.  Indeed, when you are assigning PL to certain things, forget where it came from.

  Here is what you can do with PL:

  You can choose to attempt to learn 10th level magic.
  For every 10 PL you spend doing this, you gain an extra point in the Magical Arms Race.
  (Note that you get one point free for each Turn that passes also.)
  When you get to 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, you will have 10th level magic, and be able to throw Catastrophes like Kalanyr did on Acererak!
  There is nothing like being able to wipe out an entire enemy nation in one stroke.

  However, there is a penalty.  For every 10 points you spend on research, you lose 2 PL permanently from your countries.
  Researching 10th level magic is dangerous, and tends to kill people (and sometimes level whole cities.)

  You may choose to Advance Your Civilization.
  There is a difference between having modern weapons, and having a modern civilization.
  There are many famous books (Dune among them) that depict more primitive civilizations with modern weapons.

  Your civilization started the IR with the Terran equivalent of 1500 AD - that is to say, it started in the Medieval Age.
  Every Turn, it advances the equivalent of one year into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution (the last being the most important.)

  You may speed up this process by allocating PL to it.
  For every 3 PL you spend, your Power progresses an additional year equivalent into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.
  There is no limit to the PL you can spend for this purpose.
  Some players last turn spent 150 PL on this, advancing a full 50 years!

  When you advance 10 years, and everytime you advance 10 years, the PL of the countries you hold increases permanently.
  Countries marked with an (S) increase by 1 PL.
  Countries marked with a (M) increase by 2 PL.
  Countries marked with a (L) increase by 3 PL.
  Countries marked with a (LL) increase by 4 PL.

  Thus, on the next Turn, you will have a PL much greater than you had this Turn, if your civilization advances 25 or 30 years during this Turn.

  Only countries benefit from this.
  If your Power holds no countries, you cannot benefit from Advancing your Civilization.
  Valkys is an exception to this rule, but Alzem and Forrester are not exceptions.

  Once you have allocated points to the Magical Arms Race and Advancing your Civilization, you will have PL left over (hopefully)

  This PL is automatically assumed to be in the form of armies.
  These armies can attack, defend, or do anything you want them to do during the Turn.
  They cannot do more in a Turn, than armies could do in a month, but that's still a lot.

  Your armies must actually march on foot to battle (they are allowed to travel 40 miles per day), unless ships come to carry them, or Kaboom sends his Flying Ships and Flying Citadels to carry them, or if you gain 10th level magic.

  IF you gain 10th level magic, ALL your armies can go ANYWHERE, anytime, as they please, without any limits at all.

  If you do not allocate any PL to armies - that is, if you spend all your PL in Advancing your Civilization and the Magical Arms Race - you are taking a terrible risk.
  You have no armies to defend yourself!
  If another Power attacks you, you will be overrun, to the limit of how far your opponent's armies can march in one Turn (if they are ferried, you may be totally conquered.)

  Kalanyr, Festy Dog and Forsaken One overcame this problem by hiding miles underneath the ground, and their opponents did not attempt to seek them out.
  Even so, had it been found out that they had no defenses, the troops on the surface COULD have marched into the deep earth and destroyed them all!
  The old rule:  Out of Sight, Out of Mind, saved these three Powers from destruction.

  You are not out of sight, much less out of mind.
  Spend some of your PL on armies!

  Your PC and NPCs are automatically considered to be a part of your armies.

  If for some reason you leave no PL for armies, your PC and NPCs are considered inactive (and helpless to do anything but defend themselves if attacked) during the Turn.

  These are the basics of the IR.

  Now, let's consider some of the good stuff.

  Your Power is gaining better and better weapons, and factories to build them, and the knowhow to make them.
  This is represented by your number in the Technological Arms Race.
  The higher the number, the better your weapons.

  With a PL of 4 in the Technological Arms Race, your Power can make flintlock pistols and rifles.
  With a PL of 18, your Power can make any weapon out of the late 19th century.
  With a PL of 25 or so, your Power can make nuclear weapons.

  You gain 1 point in the Technological Arms Race each Turn for free.
  However, you may share your technology with friends, and they may share it back.
  Every other Power that helps you gives you 1 additional point in the Technological Arms Race, up to a maximum of 3 extra points.
  Thus, you can gain 4 points per Turn in the Technological Arms Race, if you can talk people into sharing technology with you.

  I have this large map (3 feet by 4 feet) set up, and on it are hundreds of army markers (think Axis and Allies.)
  I thus know where every army on the board is.
  When you attack an opponent, or him you, I roll 2 dice for each of your PL of armies.

  Thus, if you have 10 PL of armies being attacked, and the attacker has 15 PL, I will roll 20 dice for you and 30 dice for him.

  Half of these rolls count as Attacks, and half count as Defenses.

  A 1, on a d6, is considered a hit, and 1 PL of the enemy's force is considered destroyed.
  This applies to both Attack and Defense.
  You thus have a chance to destroy 2 PL of enemy forces with every 1 PL of your own.
  Your opponent, likewise, has that chance.
  But you must roll a 1 to hit (or, rather, I must roll a 1.)

  On the Lists Post, it looks like this:

  (0 / 0)

  That means you hit on a 1, Attack / Defense, and you have no bonuses.

  For every 10 points you accumulate in the Technological Arms Race, you gain + 1 to hit (primitive firearms beat swords.  Advanced firearms beat primitive firearms.  Rifles beat pistols.  Machine guns beat rifles.  Etc.)
  For every 20 points you gain in the Technological Arms Race, you gain a + 1 to your Defense rolls.

  Thus, if you had a 25 in the Technological Arms Race, your roster would look like this:

  (+ 2 / + 1)

  That means, your armies hit on a 3 or less when they attack, and hit on a 2 or less when they defend.
  And for every 1 PL of armies you have, that counts as one army, and one roll for attack and one roll for defense.

  If you gain 10th level magic, you automatically and permanently gain + 2 / + 2, in addition to any other bonuses.
  10th level magic makes your armies super strong, able to easily annihilate foes who never have a chance to save themselves.

  If your armies are defending a fortified place, or a city, they gain a + 1 to the defensive roll.

  If you have 10th level magic, the opponent does not get the + 1 I just mentioned, as normal defenses are useless against you.

  There are many modifiers to the rolls.

  Forrester, for instance, gains + 2 / + 1 for having a 28 in the Technological Arms Race.
  Forrester gains + 2 / + 2 for having 10th level magic.
  Forrester gains + 1 / + 1 for having genetically engineered super humanoids.

  A total of + 5 / + 4.
  So, he automatically hits on the Attack, and needs a 5 or less on the defense.

  If he rolls over a 6 with all his bonuses, he hits TWICE with one roll, and destroys 2 PL instead of one.

  For this reason, Forrester thinks of his armies as invincible, uber-armies that nobody on the world of Oerth can hope to defeat, and most of the Powers on Oerth agree with him.

  Forsaken One has dressed up his entire army in suits of Red Steel, a substance obtained from the poisonous Red Goo.
  The effects of wearing this stuff are great, and Forsaken One is in for some nasty shocks, and pleasant surprises, at the end of Turn 5.

  However, the Red Steel gives his armies a + 1 / + 2, making him much more of a power to be reckoned with.

  - - -

  The Lists Post is ALWAYS the first or second post in each Turn.
  It always will be the first or second post.

  You have a Roster in the Lists Post, and it looks like this:

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

TOKIWONG - None yet (PC is Iuz by default until a PC is created)

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS (under construction)

TOKIWONG

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1

  13 PL in NPCs

TOKIWONG

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 26
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 8
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8 
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 11

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  ACQUISITIONS BY TOKIWONG

  Beings of the Cairn Hills (Empire troops, all alignments except good) PL 0


 - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH 

TOKIWONG (Iuz and Empire of Iuz, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket, Gem Dragons) PL 7 + 16 + 98 + 28 = 149

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE

Tokiwong  16 (+ 1 / 0)

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

Tokiwong  4

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE

Tokiwong (evil undead)  1

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

Tokiwong  3

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE

Tokiwong  1

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms.

Tokiwong 1540.6

  - - -

  Ok, what does all this mean?

  I'll explain, step by step.

  - - -

TOKIWONG - None yet (PC is Iuz by default until a PC is created)

  Iuz is a demigod, and he has a PL of 7.  He's stronger than practically any other Player Character around.  He's tough and strong.
  However, Iuz is a creation of official Greyhawk Canon.
  You can create your own Player Character.
  He won't be quite as strong as Iuz, but he can be up to PL 5, and he will be your PC, and not something thrust on you from the official setting.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1

  13 PL in NPCs

  Everyone is allowed 16 PL of Non Player Characters.
  You get to invent them, and they can be anything you want them to be.
  You already have Rary and Lord Robilar, and they have a combined PL of 3, so you only have 13 PL left to create NPCs with.
  You could drop Rary and Lord Robilar, if you wanted to, to have that extra 3 PL to invent NPCs with.

  Take a look at what the others have done with their PCs and NPCs.
  Some of them are very creative, and some of them are incredibly powerful.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  You are allowed to summon 3 Planar Races of your choosing.
  They can be anything from any book or supplement in the game.
  The only limitation is you cannot summon good Planars if your Power is evil, and vice versa, and you cannot summon both good and evil Planars at the same time.

  You can double up (indeed, you have with the demons) on a Planar Race.

  You can drop one Planar Race and take another.

  Regardless of what you do, you gain 3 PL in the Planar Arms Race every Turn.
  1 PL for each Planar race summoned.

  Battle losses can reduce your PL in this Race, and has done so for everyone in the IR except Valkys.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  These are ways to gain more allies, and more PL.

  You gain 1 PL per Turn from the Undead Arms Race.
  You gain 3 PL per Turn from the Monster Arms Race (heh - a lot of players have constructed troll farms.  One cuts said troll up, regenerates each piece into a new troll, then repeats procedure ... well, at least, they are trying such things.)
  You gain 1 PL per Turn from the Construct Arms Race.

  Again, your numbers in these races can be reduced by battle losses.

  Your numbers in the Technological and Magical Arms Races can NEVER be reduced by battle losses.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  This is an army that has come to help you.
  It is not a nation.
  Because it is not a nation, it is marked NA, instead of S, M, L, or LL.
  If it's PL is reduced, that is permanent.  Nothing can make up the lost PL.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 26
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 8
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8 
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 11

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  ACQUISITIONS BY TOKIWONG

  Beings of the Cairn Hills (Empire troops, all alignments except good) PL 0

  These are the nations you control at the beginning of the Turn.
  As you can see, they are listed by name, the kind of peoples in them is given, and the general alignment of each is given.
  Their size (relating to Advancing your Civilization) is then given in parenthesis.
  Their original PL was the PL they had before the IR started.
  It fluctuates.  Battle losses (and Antimatter Barrages) reduce a country's PL.
  Advancing your Civilization increases a country's PL (they make better use of what they have.)

  Acquisitions covers countries that you have conquered.
  Acquisitions also covers countries that were willingly traded to you by other Powers.
  Finally, acquisitions covers countries you hold that are out of play permanently (that is the case with the Cairn Hills, which have been ruined by Shade Poisoning, and nothing can live there.)

  - - -

TOKIWONG (Iuz and Empire of Iuz, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket, Gem Dragons) PL 7 + 16 + 98 + 28 = 149

  This is a summary of your name, what you are playing (for ease of reference for you and everyone else), and your total PL.
  You will see that your PL is broken into four groups.
  The 7 is the PL of Iuz, your Player Character.
  The 16 is the PL of your NPCs.
  The 98 is the PL of the Gem Dragon Army, your Nations, and your PL from raiding the City of the Gods.
  The 28 is the sum total of your points from the Technological Arms Race, Magical Arms Race, Planar Arms Race, Undead Arms Race, Monster Arms Race, and Construct Arms Race.

  Remember that only your Total PL is important.
  Everyone else is secondary - the 4 listings are there simply to tell you how strong or weak you are in one area or another.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE

Tokiwong  16 (+ 1 / 0)

  This is your score.  A 16.  Advanced enough you have pretty good firearms, and even have gatling guns. 
  But you do not yet have tanks, or missiles, or more advanced weapons.
  Your units, when I roll their two rolls per 1 PL of armies engaged in battle, hit on a 2, and defend on a 1.

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

Tokiwong  4

  You are a long way from gaining 10th level magic.
  Indeed, so far your Power has not attempted any research, other than the free point you gain each Turn.

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE

Tokiwong (evil undead)  1

  You are summoning evil undead, because Iuz and his empire are evil!
  You gain 1 point for free each Turn in this race.
  Your score would be much higher than this, but you lost all your undead on Turn 4, and have to start over.

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

Tokiwong  3

  You are summoning or creating monsters as fast as you can.
  Your score increases by 3 points per Turn for free.
  Your score would be a lot higher than this, but you lost all your monsters during Turn 4.

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE

Tokiwong  1

  Nothing like building golems, and other automatons.
  You gain 1 point every Turn for free in this Race.
  Again, your score should be much higher than this, but your Constructs were all destroyed in the massive battles during Turn 4.

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms.

Tokiwong 1540.6

  You have advanced 40.6 years into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Age (in the case of the Empire of Iuz, it is up to you whether there was much Enlightenment ...)

  The player prior to you, spent a lot of points on Advancing his Civilization, during Turns 1 through 4.

  That is the best I can do for now.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Black Omega

kaboom said:
			
		

> *I'll claim them (Heward, Mordenkainen, and Keoghtom)
> What alignment is Mystra? *



Did I lose Mordenkainen someplace?


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, you made a slight mistake in your help post. 

you said: 
"You may speed up this process by allocating PL to it.
For every 3 PL you spend, your Power progresses an additional year equivalent into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 
There is no limit to the PL you can spend for this purpose. 
Some players last turn spent 150 PL on this, advancing a full 30 years!"

It should read:
"You may speed up this process by allocating PL to it.
For every 3 PL you spend, your Power progresses an additional year equivalent into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 
There is no limit to the PL you can spend for this purpose. 
Some players last turn spent 150 PL on this, advancing a full *50* years!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester wrote:

  1) What was his first destination when he left? (He could have moved on from there, of course, without our knowing) 

  ANSWER:  Your Seers deduce he was on patrol, protecting Realmspace, along the border with the Border Ethereal where it is closest to Greyspace

  2) Was he taken involuntarily? Similarly, was he taken through some sort of mental compulsion/charm, or did he leave freely? 

  ANSWER:  He was attacked, defeated, and abducted.

  3) Did anyone accompany him when he first left? 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  About 20 people.


  1) The Shade menace has been dealt with -- when I last saw them, their empire had crumbled and they had been chased from Oerth 
  2) The City of the Gods on Oerth is no longer a threat -- and, in fact, we've brought back several hundreds of tons of interesting gadgets that we haven't been able to figure out the purpose of quite yet. Our scientists should be able to deduce their function, however . . . we could use some antimatter cannons  
  3) Finally, Vecna, the scourge of many worlds, is dead. Killed by a 5-year old girl. I've got pictures. 

  ANSWER:  This gets thunderous applause from the World Forum of the UC.  Several rounds of such applause.
  Forrester is nominated for the Adamantium Metal of Honor for his actions by the UC Parliament.
  That is the highest honor that can be bestowed on anyone in the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  Oerth should be left to the Oerthians. Now that the majority of foreign influence is gone, we should let them alone. I am siding with the "Prime Directive" faction of the UC (and, it should be noted, my word carries great weight on Toril).

  ANSWER:  The Parliament accepts this, although there is considerable political bickering.
  The Prime Minister is willing to accept Forrester's stance, though, so the arguing settles down.


----------



## William Ronald

Black Omega:

Sorry, kaboom should have wrote Murlynd, not Mordenkainen.  The three good aligned demigods are now shared by kaboom and dagger.

Alyx:  Thanks for the help with crops.  It will be the equivalent of September in the Flanaess, but a little more food before winter is a great idea.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, who has which demipower?

  Mr Draco, I have repaired all the mistakes to your roster, and the one to my help post (thank you)


----------



## Mr. Draco

no problem edena, i'm glad to help.


----------



## Tokiwong

OOC: Thanx Edena I think I will create a PC since Iuz should stay in the background... for now... and rest his purty little head...


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, one last thing, in the lists post under my NPCs, Enaroril Akn & Asica Sasimov should also be listed as part of Kas' elite guard.

Otherwise, its all fine.

OOC: Welcome back Valkys and Zelda!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Here it comes...*

I know what I'm doing with my NPC PL!

======================================

Anabstercorian stands at the gate.

This is the core of Penumbra.  The homeground of the ancient Illithid empire...  This nexus of psionic power, open to the stars, and criss-crossing the surface of the sun itself.  Insulated from the suns infernal heat by hundreds of feet of purest Substare, he walks across a slim catwalk, no more than a foot across, all consuming fire just waiting for him should he slip.

But he does NOT slip.  He passes the catwalk, on to a large platform shaped like a half-circle, with large spires on the four cardinal points.  At the center, a Prismatic Sphere.

Without hesitation he blasts it down.

Behind it, is the treasure of all treasures.  A staff, of what appears to be purest ebony.  At the head is a carving of an Illithid face, complete with tentacles that wind down the handle to form a grip.  It emanates power.

He reaches to touch it.

<< Who dares assume the mantle of Guardian of Penumbra? >>

The staff speaks to him with the voice of the ages.  Without hesitation, Anabastercorian grabs the staff.  << I, Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir to Ilsensine, claim that right! >>

The staff is cowed by Anabstercorian's great might...  Under his indomitable will, that of a true Illithid warrior, shaken by the sheer power of his mind, it releases it's true power!  Unstoppable psionic strength surges through Anabstercorian as he feels the power of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra!

<< Today I swear it.  *Penumbra will RISE AGAIN!*

==========================

In the hands of Anabstercorian, the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra raises the PL of the wielder by 4!  This consumes as many of my NPC PL's as Edena rules it does... Probably at least eight, maybe all of them.


----------



## kaboom

4?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena: 

Dagger has Murlynd and Keoghtom.  Kaboom has Heward.

Also, the Staff of Penumbra is an artifact.  Are you now allowing artifacts.   Also, I believe the PL limit for PCs is now 5 or 6 PLs.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Well, this is a guess.*

I haven't cleared this with Edena yet.  He could very well shoot me down.  But  I figure if I sacrifice ALL of my NPC PL for this instead, it'll come out about balanced.  PLUS, one of the reasons he was disallowing Artifacts was because of their game-shaking quality...  All the Staff does is raise my PL in an abstract way.  It's nothing but a weapon, and can't do anything worldshaking.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*To Everybody:*

This is an official notification being sent out by the Union of Oerth.  With 20 copies being sent to Kaboom just so he can't miss it (we know he already doesn't like us).

"Dear wise and benevalent leaders,

This is a notification of the objectives of the Union of Oerth.

Oerth is still reeling from the wars fought in the past four months.  Millions have died, and millions more are still suffering.  We of the Union of Oerth wish to end this suffering of the people.

To this end, we will make four items our priorities in the upcomming months:

I) Peace- We will wage no offensive battles, only defensive.  Also, to this end, we request a non-agression pact with every nation, also we wish it to be known that if one of our neighbors is attacked, we are willing to send forces to their aid assuming they have worked for peace.  We do not expect similar treatment, although we would be very appreciative of it should any of you offer.

II) Technology- We will be researching technology to grant people better and happier lives.  We will offer to share technology with every nation on Oerth, excepting the forces of Acererak, who, as you must all realize, is a renegade that wishes ill to us all.

III) Magic- The secrets of magic can help many, and such it is a priority.  To this end, we will be researching the secrets of 10th level magic.  Also, in a gesture of good will, 10PL from the legions of Kas will be donated to assist Alzem in his quest for 10th level magic, as we know his intentions match with ours: the bettering of the lives of the people.

IV) Negotiations- We wish to have open lines of communication with all of you so that we can settle disagreements diplomatically, not by fighting.  Also to this end, we hereby offer lands for embassies to any nation that wishes to accept, the actual land being approximately a square plot, a quarter mile on each side.  These embassies will be located outside of Rauxes, our capital city.

Additionally, sections of the great forests of our nation are being set aside as natural preserves, not to be touched by technology, except to assist their flourishing. (consider this accepting your offer Black Omega)."

OOC: By the way, as a reminder to all, we are no longer the "Dark Union of Eastern Oerth" we are now just the "Union of Oerth"  This change as well as others (including efforts to improve the lifestyle of our citizens, i.e.- industrializing) was implemented as part of a program to atone for our mistakes of the past.


----------



## dagger

Edena How is that search for that specific item I emailed you about going?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I accept your offer of Embassy.*

The Solistarim creates a small embassy in Union territory.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian, I'm glad you accepted our offer, and would like to extend apologies to you for our past mistakes.  Would you be willing to start negotiations from the standpoint of neutrality?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Sure!*

Sounds great.  Look, I'll be honest...  We're a military organization, not a culinary one.  If you REALLY want to help us out without giving us any evil-power or what not, do you think you could lend us some gourmet chefs?  Gem dragons are a bitch about that sort of thing.  "Your food tastes like dirt," "Your wine tastes like swamp," "Your cows taste unnatural," "I can't feel my legs," they never quit whining.  We need some really A-grade chefs to deal with this.  Could you help?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian, we'd be glad to help.  In fact, we'll send over some really great chefs with all the spices they could need.  If you'd be willing, we could start a cooking academy in your lands, and tutor, free of charge, all who wish it.  How does that sound?  Also, I'm glad you don't hold anything seriously against us.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, final mistake i've found with the lists, i promise, Rauxes should be under our (the Union of Oerth) control.  That was another one of the territories Kalanyr gave us.  All of his PL there should be transfered into his other territories.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*It's no problem*

You know, a cooking acadamy would be interesting.  Sure, what the hades, you mammals need your fun.  We will accept your offer and create a cooking academy geared towards feeding dragons in Solistarim territory.  Edena, do the Gem Dragons appreciate this?


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor-

"I think I'm going to go to Fellreeve forest for a night... I want to see how the forest is surviving up close..."


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: It's no problem*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *You know, a cooking acadamy would be interesting.  Sure, what the hades, you mammals need your fun.  We will accept your offer and create a cooking academy geared towards feeding dragons in Solistarim territory.  Edena, do the Gem Dragons appreciate this? *



You know..just take this idea a step further and we have a substitute for war.  Iron Chef with 10th level magic and a whole new range of theme ingredients.  And a few limitations, for example if Ana'baster's on one side, he won't be required to work with calamari.


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco, I bare no ill will towards the Union of Oerth, indeed the explorers that settled the isle of phoenix came from you lands! However, your Sahogin allies are the ancient enemies of the good sea peoples, of wich I a king. I regret that this is so. If you have any ideas to lessen the tension I would like to hear them.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kaboom, as king of the sea-peoples, please tell them that they need be no longer enemies with the shauhagin empire.  indeed, long standing rivalries are hard to get over, yet, the shauhagin empire, as part of the Union of Oerth, is doing its best to un-learn their ancient hatred.  all we ask is that your people do the same.  additionally, as goes along with the request for peace, i'd like to remind you that a) by issuing it, we have effectively promised not to begin military action against anybody, you included; b) by saying we will assist any of our neighbors in their defense, we included your people, our _sea_ neighbors.  if you don't see that as evidence that peace is actively being worked towards, i don't know what will convince you


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

On the matter of Anabstercorian's Artifact:

  This uses up all of his 16 PL for NPCs.
  It does not grant him any special abilities, with one exception:

  Anabstercorian himself, wielding it, has a PL of 20.

  (The moderator chuckles, knowing that no orgy will ever be thrown again on Oerth, out of sheer terror that Anabstercorian might show up ...)


----------



## kaboom

Peace is indeed being worked towords, and I will not attack you or anyone (exept acererak) at this point of time.


----------



## Mr. Draco

O_O

PL 20???

Now, where have i heard a number like that before...? j/k


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Creamsteak wrote:

Sanctus Punitor- 

  I think I'm going to go to Fellreeve forest for a night... I want to see how the forest is surviving up close...

  ANSWER:

  There is no Fellreev Forest now, not in the sense Sanctus remembers.
  It was a large forest, and it took 3 direct hits from Antimatter Missiles.
  The resulting firestorms, and others started by hits outside of Fellreev Forest, burned down 80% of the woodland.

  The remaining 20% is broken into stands of forest, some here, some there, a hodgepodge of surviving areas of green.
  Most of the people of Fellreev Forest who survived the Bombardment fled east to Delrune in the ensuing chaos, seeking the safety of the elven cities of that Realm.

  A hard, grim, determined group remains in the ruins, and remaining areas of standing woods, determined that Iuz and his humanoids won't take all that is left.
  They are backed by the surviving treants and woodland spirits.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Annoucements and Rulings:

  Two of the Powers, through determined search, have located Artifacts.

  Dagger's Kingdom of Keoland has located the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords.

  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz (thanks to John Brown's efforts) has located the Machine of Lum the Mad.

  For the moment, the only benefits of these devices is a major increase in PL.
  For unlike 10th level magic, these devices harm (ala major malevolent effects, remember that?) the wielder who uses their primary powers, and thus renders them less effective.

  Dagger gains 20 PL immediately from the Axe.
  One of his PCs or NPCs may directly use this Axe in battle, and the PL of PC/NPC and Axe stack.
  Or, he may choose to allocate the 20 PL to general PL, and use that PL for whatever purpose that pleases him.

  Iuz gains 20 PL immediately from the Machine.
  Again, one of his PCs or NPCs may use the Machine, and the PL of PC/NPC and Machine stack.
  Or, once again, Tokiwong may choose to dump the extra PL into his general PL, and spend it however he pleases.

  - - -

  Ruling:  The True Staff gained by Anabstercorian raises his PL by 20, not 16.

  - - -

  Ruling:  Forsaken One has outfitted his entire army in Red Steel.
  This gives them an (incredible) bonus of + 2 / + 3 to all rolls.
  The drawbacks, will come later.

  - - -

  Anabstercorian, the Gem Dragons state they rarely eat living things at all, and then only in battles.
  They prefer to eat precious metals, jewelry, and gems.
  Especially gems. (Heh, surprise, surprise!)


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I have sent you some emails. Template will come when I get your replies.

Kalanyr listens to Siobhan and grins. He nods and teleports of to see what can be done.

"Farewell and be well"

Mr Draco/Serpent Eye- The drow set up an embassy in the Union. The non-aggression pact is agreed to.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hi everybody. Still reading these threads. I try post later today.


----------



## Kalanyr

Welcome back Zelda.

And Welcome Back Valkys when you see this.


----------



## Black Omega

To the Union of Oerth.

Bargained well and done.  We'll get to work on the forest non tech zones.  And a embassy will be set up in the alotted spot.
------------------------------------------------------------------
To Valkys,
I know the Unseelie are also active in the Adri(sp) forest.  I hope we can continue the peace between us and perhaps even meet for some further discussion.  The spread of technology over Oerth doesn't do either of us any good.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Black Omega you seem to miss that I controll almost 40 PL of Unseelie


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena- Regarding artifacts:  I take it this means the Sword of Kas lost its artifact status when Kas and his legions went forward in time?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, it seems you have miscalculated Shade pl, we have 53 from regular armies, 16 from NPC`s, 3 from PC, 57 from Arms Races. And I assume we have Red Steel?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*:: Eyes Go All Huge ::*

Anabstercorian appears at the gates of the Solistarim stronghold.  A lackey walks forth.

"Greetings, lord.  Were you successful?"

Without a word Anabstercorian lifts the staff and blasts a nearby mountaintop in to molten slag, which promptly evaporates in to white-hot vapor.  The lackeys freeze.

"That's a yes?"

Anabstercorian actually giggles.

<< Very much so. >>

Glowing with nigh-godlike psionic power, he walks back home to take a nap.  Why not?  It's not like anyone can stop him.*

================

Edena, thanks!  I can hardly believe this.  So I have a total PL of 24?  Mindblowing.  Is it alright if I write up the stats for the True Staff Of Ancient Penumbra?




*Except for the glorious all-controlling Ilsensine, but that's a whole other deal


----------



## Serpenteye

*My NPCs:*

--
The Church of Aerdi:

Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor.  
 Cleric 70, Epic Cleric 20, Hierophant 5, Bard 15, CR 130, Human female, LN. PL4.

Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy.
 Aristocrat 5, Rogue 10, Cleric 20, Evil Paladin 20, CR 55, Human male, LE. PL1

Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy.
 Aristocrat 3, Cleric 20, Fighter 20, Wizard 17, Divine Champion 10, Epic Fighter 30, CR 100, Lost Elf male, LE. PL3
--

The Champions of the Union of Oerth:

Growwrargh Meow.
 Rakshasa HD-14, Wizard 20, Rogue 20, Arcane Trickster 10, CR 60, Rakshasa male, LE. PL2.

Patricia Baat.
 Fighter 50, Monk 20, Rogue 15, Duelist 10, CR 95, Human female, LN. PL 3

Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn.  
 Sorcerer 20, Fighter 10, Bladesinger 10, CR 40, Lost Elf female, CE. PL1.

Medicill.
 Cleric 30, Epic Cleric 30, Hierophant 10, Divine Champion 10, CR 80, Human male, LE. PL 2

(Tenser. -Conquered)

(Philidor. -Conquered)

--
Sorry about the names.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edit.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye/Draco, are Shade allowed to keep  embassy in  Union `s Lands? Mudlin, Sollir, did you get my emails?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Question....*

Who is effectively leading/running the OA...... Would that guy plz contact me? I have a mutual need for both of us... time for a 1 time offer.....
Festy and Kalanyr.. I'll talk to you over MSN hopefully this evening. It's about the same thing. I talked about it with Kal this morning but I'm gonna need Festy on this one I think but we 3 should keep eachother up to date 

OA leader, festy and kal... let me know... if I get word from Edena I can tell you details but the big plan has to be discussed as soon as possible...


----------



## kaboom

Willaim is our leader, more or less.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Great.*

I'm mailing almost constant with him anyway so I'll take it up with him


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry for keeping waiting those who've emailed me, todays my birthday and I won't be online much but i'll answer them and creamsteak soon.


----------



## Serpenteye

Congratulations, Sollir. 

---
Lord Melkor.
You will be allowed to establish an embassy in the Union of Oerth on the same terms as any other power. Your embassy will be carefully monitored and occasionally inspected by our counter-intelligence agency.


----------



## William Ronald

Happy Birthday, Sollir.  Welcome back Zelda.

The Forsaken One:  I will be out for a few hours but will check my e-mail tonight.  I am always willing to listen and talk.

I am following this post with another one, that received the direct approval of Edena.  It may shock some of you.  I suggest you take it seriously.

Edena, you had the leader of the gold dragons briefly address the technological age of Oerth in one of his remarks.  Something that he remembers from his youth.  I suggest that he respond to my next posting.  Also, as he knows about Toril, let him tell what Toril experienced.


----------



## Creamsteak

Maudlin: Can you color the small green area north of my border, the troll fens, my color? I claimed it last turn...

Sanctus Punitor,
Damnable... just damnable... this Forrest is utterly destroyed... I can't stand this...

With his servant (some kind of mid level mage with teleportation circle or some tool to use it) Sanctus Punitor now moves to the Grandwoods to see if his actions saved that forest...

Then, Sanctus Punitor will go around the world in 80 hours visiting the Amedio Rainforest, Phostwoods, Gamboge Forest, and then return home to Delrune.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye, could you answer my question, does your Union intend on keeping diplomatic relationship with The Shade?


----------



## William Ronald

*THE GUARDIANS OF EARTH SPEAK:   A WARNING FROM GAMMA WORLD*

Archcleric Hazen stands in an empty field at twilight, flanked by the demigods Mordenkainen, Heward, Keoghtom, and dozens if not hundreds of dragons.   Emperor Cho-Je Paser and Empress Taizu are there, as are their ghostly predecessors Emperor Pa-ser the First and Empress Kuan Yi.  Gwilym Raonul, Lord William Ronald, Murghtom the Old, and Fand Dyvyr, druidess of Beory, stand by him.

Before him sits a device of technological manufacture.   It is perhaps three feet high and cylindrical.


“I warned of the peril to Oerth from the use of nuclear weapons.  It would seem that some people are still unconvinced of the peril they represent.   So, I contacted an old friend. “

“Some decades ago, I was gone for a considerable time.  I journeyed not just to distant lands of Oerth, but different worlds, different realities.  In one, I encountered a devastated world where the inhabitants knew nothing of magic.  It was only with some difficulty that I returned to Oerth.  I spoke with my friend last night.   He wishes to address our world.”

“I beg you to consider the words of a man who lives in a world without magic, where nuclear weapons and other weapons of mass destruction were used to horrific effect.  He and his brothers-and-sisters-in-arms have fought for their world as boldly as any have fought for Oerth.”

Hazen presses a single button.  Above the heads of the dragons, an image forms.

A world much like Oerth.  Large portions of it seem to be barren and devastated. Still, tropical jungles, rainforests, forests, and trees can be seen.  There are only very small ice caps at both poles.  The scene swishes to ruined cities of steel and glass.  A few towers still stand, a mile high, but shattered.   Most of the buildings are shattered and burned beyond all recognition of what they were some time ago. Humans and what seem to be altered humans and  animals are fighting in the ruins – against each other. They are using swords and bows.  Machine guns.  Energy weapons.   A small band of beings of all races, including something looking like a treant, are trying to tend to the wounded, and call for peace.

The image shifts, then focuses on an island.   A man stands on the shore.   He is tall, pale of skin and with a serious, haunted face. He is dressed in armor of a type never seen on Oerth before.  It is a technological armor far beyond anything seen in the armies of Toril or even on the robots of the City of the Gods.  He walks to a hill, where he is joined by many figures.


Men and women of many shapes and colors.   Some of the figures seem to be altered from the standard human form.  One looks almost elven, save for his antennas and bat like wings.   Others look like anthropomorphic wolves, lions, horses, dolphins and other creatures.   Some even look like treants or myconids.    Two appear to be robotic.  Several of the non-robotic figures have obvious cybernetic parts.  One or two look quite horrific, with faces that seem like melted wax, shaped by crude hands into a mockery of a face.

Several of the figures stand by the man.   A woman grasps his hands tightly.

“Greetings, people of Oerth.   My name is Arthur MacKeppoch.  The people with me are members of the Guardians of Earth.   Earth, my world, is much like Oerth and Toril.  However, there is a key difference.   Magic was never a part of this world.  While many of us honor a deity or deities, we do not derive power from them.  Indeed, our civilization – and what is left of it – is based on science and technology.  Additionally, we were all of the same species.  Homo sapiens.  Wise man.  A name that proved to be ironic, if not a bitter joke.”

“I have lived centuries.  I was born after the first use of atomic weapons, to end a horrific war.   I saw the nations of the world unite to solve their common problems.  The weapons were disassembled or put aside.  We thought war was banished forever. We were wrong.


“Behold my world at its height:

Cities, more marvelous than the City of the Gods appear.    A crowd is standing in front of a giant video screen in a great city.  They are indeed a diverse lot.  No illness or infirmity is seen in any of them.


An image of a starship in orbit of Earth appears.  It begins accelerating away from the planet.


“The Starship Warden is on its way to its maiden voyage to colonize the worlds of the Alpha Centauri A and B system.   The first interstellar journey of humanity will reach their destination in 8 years.”

The crowd cheers.


Other images appear.  Flying ships.  Orbiting space stations.  Cybernetic implants.  A man steps on a silvery pad and vanishes, appearing on a similar pad a 100 feet away.


“All needs of the people of my world were meet by an advanced society and a benign global government, which its member nations formed.  Within a few decades of what you saw, we even found a way to move ships at speeds faster than light.   Except for one ship, they were never built.  Disaster struck.”

An image is shown of people protesting and police officers separating two separate groups of protesters.  A blinding flash is seen.  Smoke rises, and the shadowy outlines of where bodies once were are seen.  Others are burned and mutilated almost beyond recognition. A few horribly disfigured people.

“My wife Sarah died that day.  Only Hazen’s actions  - impossible by anything but the magic your world and others possess -  brought her back.  I doubt many of you know what is like to love someone for centuries, raise a family, and work towards building a better world.  I pray that none of you ever know what it is like to have that torn from you.”

“The peoples of the world, their physical needs meet began to squabble amongst one another on many issues.  Who had the best culture or economy?  How should the world be governed?  And of course, there were ancient hatreds that were only half buried. They fought amongst themselves.  Terrorists bent on the destruction of the world struck and fanned the flames of war.”

“I sought to be a force for peace.  Peace failed.  The global missile defense system was sabotaged.  One nation attacked another.  Within hours, billions of people died. Hatred destroyed my world.”

Images appear of weapons far more horrific than the City of the Gods exploding.  Cities and civilians vanish, are mutilated and burned.    People howl in pain, as they are burned alive and others vanish. Mountains collapse.  A sea boils.  Forests burn.  A cloud of dark soot, smoke, and ash covers the globe.  Later, a few people huddle in ruins over a darkened sky. Their faces are portraits of terror.  Many are badly burned. 

“Many of the survivors perished in the cold and the dark.  However, radiation proved a lingering threat for many.  As did hunger.”

An image is shown of a newborn lying down in a crib in a brightly lit room.  Where its mouth should be is a third eye, overly large, turned 90 degrees from where it should be.  A woman howls in grief.

Another image is shown of a ruined building in a darkened sky.  It should be noon, but it appears to be twilight.  Haggard survivors desperately dig through the rubble, until one screams in delight at finding a single can of food.    The survivors are seen fighting  each other, the faces a mixture of shame, anger and joy at finding food.  One man lies dead as his companions eat the canned food, and some eye the body with hungry expressions.

“Millions more died.  Many births were altered by radiation, and people died young of cancer and other diseases.  As was written in my youth, the living envied the dead.”

Images are shown of horrifically altered people, plants and animals.  Some beings are barely recognizable from their ancestral stock.

“ In time, some beneficial mutations showed up.  Telepathy, the ability to gather and use energy as a weapon, and even stranger abilities manifested among people, animals, and even plants.  Sentience blossomed riotously through out the wreckage of the world.   The price was only the deaths of more than 95 percent of all living things, and the destruction of a civilization that took millennia to build.  Some of you may consider that a small price for such power.”

“Slowly, new nations and tribes formed.  Of humans, mutant humans, animals, and plants –even androids, artificial life, that is.  They fought amongst themselves and wondered at the remnants of a lost world.  New threats emerged.”

“In time, I and my allies secured a continent and began world wide operations to rebuild what was lost and restore the dignity of Earth.   Our work has taken centuries and will take centuries still to complete.”

“In a time of darkness, when the survival of Earth was imperiled, Hazen and several of his allies appeared.  They did things that we believed were impossible.  They resurrected people from ash.  The best our science could do was to try to revive the recently dead.  Because of the efforts of some people of this world and Oerth, was Earth spared.”

“Therefore, I urge you to consider the course that lies ahead of you.  The antimatter bombs that destroyed many of your great cities were clean of the deadly and mutating radiation that struck the cities of my world.  Please, for the sake of your world, we urge you to have great care with these weapons.  They may be used mistakenly or seized by terrorists.”

“We cannot help you, only advise. Your world faces many perils, many of your own devising.”

“There are some who would ask all “off-world” powers to leave, even those that originally came from Oerth.  It is our suspicion that this is being asked so that a great empire – now calling itself the Union of Oerth - can merely move against its weakened neighbors, conquering all.   Indeed, the only decision that would be left to that empire would be whether or not to attack another world.   The presence of the Angels of Hope Island may deter this.   We are uncertain of claims by some of having reformed are true.  Let it be proved by deeds, not words.   I should let you know that I have been active in politics, military strategy, and science for centuries.  The plans of the powers of your world are rather obvious.  Also, I played chess against Kasparov, Karpov, Fischer, Zhou, and Hawthorne – and won against each.”

“The Solistarim are racists, seeking to conquer and annihilate all.  Anabstercorian seeks to build a force to take revenge on his native world – for not fighting his vision of what it should be.  And to rebuild the Illithid Empire, which never touched our universe.  And never will.”

“Acerak seeks to conquer and devour all.  His claims of devouring souls to save them from damnation sounds like a bad public service commercial.  I suppose it soothes what is left of his conscience – and completely justifies any actions.  How convenient.”

“The Church of Shade seeks domination of all.   We find their attempts at diplomacy almost amusing.  If you were not so hateful, we would forward the book “Diplomacy for Dummies” to you.”

“You are also threatened with the break up of your own planet. If you cooperate with the one power left on your world with 10th level magic, and help him achieve 11th level magic, you may survive. We suggest that you cooperate.  It is your decision.”

“I find the claims of some factions to be all powerful amusing.  Power.  None of you have any idea of what power is.  Evil.  I know of an evil that makes the Illithid Empire of old seem like a band of schoolyard bullies and Lord Melkor a paralyzed tyrant on a life support machine.”

“There are powers for good and evil beyond your comprehension.  One of those powers of good shields our universe from yours.  They also oppose a power of evil that has destroyed worlds and suns.  Had they encountered the Illithid Empire, they would have enslaved it or killed it depending on their whims.  The same also for Acerak or Lord Melkor, or even Ilsenine himself.”

“That power is far greater and more evil than any power ever known to Oerth and Toril.  Perhaps that threat is what Toril faces now.  In which case, I believe Acerak, Anabstercorian, and the Church of Shade should pray that Toril triumphs.  If not, Oerth is likely to be the next target.”


“Sometime after Hazen left, we found a ship that could swiftly reach the stars and found one of the powers opposed to the threat that I believe now faces Toril.  That power shields Earth, allowing us to rebuild.   I suggest you do not try to provoke them by attempting to come here.  You will be hurled back to your world in pain.”


The next message is sent telepathically, the voices of thousands, if not millions ringing as one in the minds of all the people of Oerth.  Any mind bent towards hatred of Earth or a desire to possess it feels pain beyond belief:

“It is up to you to choose your own destiny.  Choose wisely.  We of Earth wish you well.  This is likely the only time you shall here from us for quite some while.”

The image vanishes and the device disappears.

Hazen speaks as a frown forms on his face.

“The door between universes is closed again.  I suggest that none attempt to pry it open.”

“It is up to us to choose what to do with these weapons of mass destruction.   I would urge all to consider not using them.  I do not dictate, but merely advise.”

“Kessel Gnomeworks is as a brother to me.  I will respect his decision, even if I disagree with it.  We must be cautious even in considering the construction of these weapons, let alone their use. However, I fear there are those who would use such weapons brazenly.  What do we wish for our world?  To take our people to the stars, in power, glory, and nobility of spirit, or to fall further than we did long ago.”

“The choice is yours.  The hour is late. The multiverse is waiting.”

A gold dragon weeps by Hazen’s side.  “This is worse than what I saw in my youth.  How could they survive such catastrophes in a world without magic?”

“They almost did not survive.  Only through courage and great sacrifice were a handful of Earth’s people saved.  Let us pray that Oerth does not share the fate of Earth, a world some call Terra, and some have even called Gamma Terra, that is Gamma World. The third world, a world of wonders amid great sorrows.”


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, could you answer my question, does your Union intend on keeping diplomatic relationship with The Shade? *




Yes, to both questions. See my last post.
-


> The next message is sent telepathically, the voices of thousands, if not millions ringing as one in the minds of all the people of Oerth. Any mind bent towards hatred of Earth or a desire to possess it feels pain beyond belief:




Is this kind of stunt really possible without at least 10th level magics? This kind of telepathic terrorism could be a horrible weapon of war if it was this easy to wield.


----------



## Mr. Draco

OOC: We of the Union of Oerth really would like peace.  What more will it take to convince everybody of that?  We're already sharing technology with everybody except Acererak.  Additionally, we've already promised to donate 10PL to alzem's magical arms race, as we see his intentions match ours, and we trust 10th level magic in his hands...


----------



## Black Omega

Hey, Iuz is statted out in this months Dragon!  Cool!  Good thing the version in the IR is substantially more hefty though.  And the use of 'outsider' HD has me wondering now...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_"Wait!"  The unsettling silence disappears from the destroyed Burned Fells, a woman of unimaginable, unreplicable beauty steps outof what remains, and calmly approaches Sanctus.

"Why are you here, is it because you care so much?  If you cared, why would horrible things like this happen...this isn't sane.  It isn't the fault of nature for it is the fault of man, some men who you might call friends.  Several outsiders have come into this world, many of them evil yet some wishing to help, several people of this world, many evil yet some willing to help preserve life...preserve nature...are you one of those men?"  The moonlight dances upon the womans face, revealing her beauty to the paladin Sanctus, who detects no evil from her, in his mind he wonders who this woman is and where she came from..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Nice rping, Creamsteak!  

  - - -

  Yes, a Diety can send a mass telepathic sending (if the Player desires to roleplay a Diety.)

  However, that sending cannot harm anyone.
  It cannot cause pain.
  It cannot harm, kill, force action, cause an action to fail, or accomplish anything - unless those the diety is talking to ALLOW themselves to be talked into taking an action, or talked out of taking an action.

  In no way can Dieties do anything more than talk, or argue their case, is the IR.
  So it was in the first and second IRs, and so it is here, in the 3rd IR.

  Otherwise, do you really think the Gods of Toril would have allowed their planet to be almost totally destroyed, time and again, changed beyond all recognition?

  If I allow the Dieties to interfere, then they will come to dominate the IR.
  And then nobody will have any fun.

  The official FR setting is well known for it's Divine Interference in the lives of mortals, and the inability to accomplish anything without powerful NPCs or dieties coming to put you back in your place.
  Not in the IR.
  In the IR, the Powers could run rampant, and do just as they pleased.


----------



## Black Omega

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *OOC: We of the Union of Oerth really would like peace.  What more will it take to convince everybody of that?  We're already sharing technology with everybody except Acererak.  Additionally, we've already promised to donate 10PL to alzem's magical arms race, as we see his intentions match ours, and we trust 10th level magic in his hands... *



Well, I'm not too worried about you at the moment.  Though since you are asking...if you really want to make a spiffy impression on people, helping Kal get 11th level magic so he can stop the Blood Waste from devouring more of the Earth and eventually killing us all would be a big help.  Frankly we don't trust this new group of Torillians any more than the last.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena do you have Manual Of The Planes and Tome And Blood? There are actually subtle refernces to Chtulhu Mythos there, Far Realms and Alienist Prestige Class. Actually Shadowlords: Rhamagaum and Waganard are entering this class, could you add one Alienist level to their stats?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Very well.  Then we will donate the 10 PL to Kalanyr's magical research as opposed to Alzem's.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Damn...*

I'm refreshing last page for 2 days now and like.. 2 posts... 1 today. Where the hell did everybody go? Private forum? To much mailing? I'm getting bored here 

Think I'll just go bother Edena and William with more mails 


(**BUMP**)


----------



## Serpenteye

I've wondered the same thing, Forsaken One. 

Bump.


----------



## dagger

Calm before the storm, especially after that Gamma World post. 


I feel something brewing..


----------



## Black Omega

Don't look at me, hardly anything on the board, little email.  Maybe people just needed a little break.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Calm before the storm, eh?

  LOL.

  By the way, those of you with 10th level magic can no longer scry the Templates of other Powers.

  I wonder why ... 


  - - -

  Obtaining 11th level magic is no joke, folks.
  It's hard, and it was meant to be hard.

  To do it, you must first gain the 50 PL in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 10th level magic.

  And then ... you must gain another 150 PL in the Magical Arms Race to obtain 11th level magic.

  That will cost you 1,500 PL in expenditure to do.

  Oh yes, you lose FOUR (4) PL for every 10 PL you put into this research.

  So, if you spend 100 PL in such research, your Power loses 40 PL permanently.
  If you loan the points to someone else, they lose nothing:  you lose the 40 points, and they get the goods.

  Now, since it takes 1,500 PL for a single Power to obtain 11th level magic, that would be (calculates it all up ... CHING ... has the answer) 600 PL permanently lost. (The Platinum Uranium Card and the Recover Card might be useful then ...)

  And of course, the Power with 11th level magic will then decide, since it is omnipotent over you, what is good for you, what is not good for you, and if you do not do exactly what they tell you, then well you must ... be taught the error of your ways!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*It all comes down to this, then.*

In the end, whoever gets 11th level magic runs the game...  But if no one gets 11th level magic, then we'll all die in the Red Goo.  Wow.  Paranoia all over again...

Who gets the goods?  Time will tell.

Oh, BTW, Edena, on the Rogues Gallery board I set up a little stat-block for the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  Tell me, is it appropriate?  Too weak, or too strong?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I never said that.

  I said getting 11th level magic would be expensive.

  Now, if 2 or 3 or 4 Powers get 11th level magic, all at the same time ... well, it isn't called the Magical Arms RACE for nothing.

  Incidentally, the Blood Waste has stopped expanding.
  For reasons completely unknown, it is no longer growing at all.

  - - -

  If Acererak gains Apotheosis, this is what happens:

  Acererak himself becomes a God, and transcending the IR is out of it.
  However, he may create an Avatar, and this Avatar of Acererak remains within the IR.

  Acererak's Avatar will have a PL of 20.

  Acererak's Power no longer gains 1 PL per Turn in the Undead Arms Race.
  Acererak's Power gains TWENTY (20) PL in the Undead Arms Race, every Turn.
  These undead, automatically start with an Attack / Defense of 6 / 6 (not including any bonuses)

  Acererak gains complete and permanent control of all undead in the IR.
  This control, cannot be broken except by 11th level magic.  
  And even then, it can only be broken for the Power that has the 11th level magic, for their undead ONLY (not the undead of allies, or undead loaned to them by allies, or any other undead in any way.)

  As of the moment, Acererak has not achieved Apotheosis.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Wow....*

Wow...... afterwards speaking good that Ace was taken on. Jesus Christ he would have had a army of over 400 PL autokill by the time he would have gotten it. Jesus K rist.

This makes him ery very very very evil indeed... ah well just another meglomaniac an world destroyer to keep in mind. They seem to be sprouting like spring blossom everywhere these months.

btw who's gonna be as smart as me and kill all his Undead starting next turn? Draco..... I suggest you get Ace.. since you will lose your PC if he transcends into divinity. As well as your armies since you are undead. Now that's a bitsj ain't it?

Killing your undead might be a turn or mayB 2 turns to early but it's a worth I am NOT willing to take.

The person who controls Erypt... hehe looks like you're gonna have a mummy infestation that kill and defend at something like +8/+7. So good luck and have fun 

Hahaha this IR just rocks, totally insane and the endless flow of bad ... just keeps on flowing and I'm into it up to the neck. AND I LIKE IT 


(+20 PL per turn = r0xOr)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmm?*

Did the SURFACE of the blood waste quit expanding, or the whole thing?

Also, will my Psionic Liches be affected by his Apotheosis, or do they lack a connection to the Negative Energy Plane?  I'm going to go check on Monte Cook's website.


----------



## The Forsaken One

aaaaaaaah something sprang to mind. Let's not forget about the missing Phaerimm! MayB it has something to do with the missing Scro..... who'll tell.... 

Do not forget these 2 missing things!!!!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz prepares*

_Iuz relaxes on his throne and glances to his gathered retinue... contemplating...  His eyes scanning the room taking in every slight nuance and detail reading their thoughts... their fears... he almost smiled for he knew what they feared most.  Not death, not their enemies... but himself... Iuz was pleased with this, for in their fear was devotion.  Devotion to a bloody cause, to bring balance... to right the many wrongs... let others proclaim their newfound philosophy... he would simply act...

Iuz motioned with his hand, and his servants snapped to; moving into action, without a word, his plans were set into motion._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, you know the surface of the Blood Waste has stopped expanding.
  As for the deep infection ... well, you'll have to go down there and look for yourselves (and yes, it continues to spread.)

  - - -

  Ok, people, I need to make a ruling.

  Before a grand version of what happened with Forrester, happens now.

  It is only logical that 8 or 9 Powers throw all their PL into one Power, to give that Power 11th level magic.
  Within the rules, it can be done.

  But, it cannot be done.

  When I say you lose 2 (or 4) PL out of every 10 PL spent in research on 10th (or 11th) level magic, where do you think that PL comes from?
  It doesn't come from your PCs.
  It doesn't come from your NPCs.
  It doesn't come from your value in the Technological Arms Race.
  It doesn't come from your value in the Magical Arms Race.
  It could come from your values in the Planar, Undead, Monster, and Construct Arms Races, but point values there are minor.

  So guess where it comes from ... your PEOPLE.
  Your PEOPLE die, in those experiments, sometimes en mass. 
  Sometimes only their homes are destroyed with them, and sometimes whole cities are devastated.

  Now, if you tell me:  I have a total PL of 300, and I give Kalanyr 30 PL to help him on research for 11th level magic, that's fine.
  Your people will accept that level of sacrifice, for the greater good.

  But, although the people of Oerth are valiant and courageous, and sometimes even foolish, they are not suicidal (except for Rhialto's people.)

  If you tell me:  I have a total PL of 300, and I am giving 200 of that PL to Kalanyr (or even 100 of that PL) to aid him in his efforts to obtain 11th level magic, this is what will happen:
  Your people will revolt, en mass.
  They will not commit mass suicide so that someone else can have 11th level magic.

  As a result, Kalanyr will get NO PL from your Power that Turn.
  In addition, your expenditure of 200 PL (or 100 PL) will be considered spent, and lost, unusable for any purpose.
  You will not lose PL from researching 11th level magic, but you will not be able to use the 200 (or 100) PL for any purpose that Turn.

  You will have to put the revolt down, which may or may not take your Power out of commission for the whole Turn.

  Now, as I said, you could give that 30 PL, and your people would not revolt.
  Want to push your luck?  You could try for 40 PL.
  Want to really push your luck?  You could try for 50 PL.
  Want to really, really push your luck?  You could try for 70 PL.

  I'm not telling you where the threshhold is for revolt.
  Just that it is over 1/10th of your total PL, and under 1/3rd of your total PL.

  The more PL you allocate to help another Power gain 10th or 11th level magic, the higher the chance of revolt, with all the consequences detailed above.

  Now, you MAY devote any amount of PL to researching 10th or 11th level magic, for your own Power.
  You are free to sacrifice your own people, to obtain the magic for yourself.
  Although they do not like it, your people will make the sacrifice for your own Power.

  - - -

  So, I will not be seeing Kalanyr receiving 1,000 points of aid, from other Powers, in his quest for 11th level magic on Turn 5.

  It isn't going to be that easy, folks.

  And yes, this applies to Forrester and Alzem also, if they try to loan more than 100 or 40 PL respectively, to Kalanyr, or anyone else.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena's ruling will make for a longer and more interesting IR.

So, any reactions to the Gamma World post.

Slow day, here.  Edena, I will work up a template and send it to you no later than tomorrow morning.

The Blood Wastes should be investigated by Kalanyr to see how it is spreading beneath the surface.  Possibly it is beginning to slow a little.

It is still a serious threat.  However, it is somewhat less urgent.

I am for a longer IR.

However, helping to advance someone's civilization may be a lot easier. It is one thing to ask if you can help me build a better railroad.  (It is another to ask people to engage in dangerous experiments to benefit another nation.)


----------



## Uvenelei

(Asked before I looked  )


----------



## dagger

I will also investigate the underground spreading very carefully using you know who...


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase paced back and forth in his conference room in the hellfurnaces, Duelist Soul throbbed at his side, silently communicating with its weilder. A large, elegant, granite table was in the centre of the room, six adventurers sat around it while a dire bear sat against a wall, a glint of keen intellect shone in its eyes. These were Silver's most trusted associates, and aided him in his planning and organizing of anything of importance.

Kcyldyei, sitting between Khelarque and Lenaurae, stood up and announced, "Silver, operation whirlwind has been executed and completed successfully, we are now executing operation reparation."

"Do not forget the specific amount of recources to be provided to said operation" Silver added, Khelarque started making notes on some blank paper he brought just for this situation,"In the month coming I hope to conduct a fair amount of research, too much will leave us defensless, so be aware of our limits."

After Kcyldyei sat down James stood up walked over to where Silver Phase was now sitting. He took a letter from under his druid robes and handed it to Silver.

"Vaeregoth requests you look at this letter," James tells him.

Silver opens the letter, nods, and sternly says to everyone, "People, finish what you're putting together and leave instructions for those who are in charge while we are away, get yourselves ready for travel. We will personally go to Vaeregoth's aid. If we can spare it I'll bring a small task force with us."

"What are we going to be helping Vaeregoth with?" Bobo asks, finding the subject worthy to sit up for.

"Now is not the time to ask. Wait till we are there, she could explain better than I," Silver returns.

Lenaurae ruffled her wings and took one of James's hands in her's then said, "What is it about James? What should we expect?"

"Only Silver knows. I was given the envelope by a formian and he told me that Silver was the only person allowed to open it and that I need to give it to him at our next conference," James said.

Durgrim stood up and then yelled, "AYE! One of our allies needs help, that's all I need to know! I'm gettin ready now! AYE!"

He stormed out of the meeting chamber, holding the glowing Dragonaxe in the air. He was followed by a wave of discussion.

Khelarque told everyone to return to their seats, which they did minus Durgrim, who was intent on preparing for battle when even though he didn't know what was needed to be done. Obmi was fuming.

"How can that idiotic, uncouth, mountain dwarf just be allowed to behave like that! Its.....its.....unbelievable!" Obmi screamed.

"Shut up!" Khelarque yelled back, "This is nothing to have a civil war over. Lets finish up here with the other matters which call our attention then ready ourselves for an unknown task. Please note that Silver will reveal to us what we must do once we are on the move. I'll go get Durgrim so we can hear his reports."

"Thank you Khelarque, please do," said Silver, "Now, on to other matters................"


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, didn't you say a while ago (i.e.- in one of the first threads) that Kas could be of any race/template combo i chose, and not limited to being a vampire?  That was why i posted his stats as they are in the PC thread: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=42596#post42596


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Festy, good job.*

Very nice RPing 

Edena I don't believe you responded to my last mail. (Ibelieve there was at least 1 or 2 things to respond to ) So when you have the time (preferable before tomorrow) reply to it so I can make up my final template.


----------



## William Ronald

Festy Dog:  I concur with the Forsaken One.  Very good roleplaying.

Archcleric Hazen sits with a gold dragon against a stream.

"So, do you think they will have a care with these weapons of mass destruction.  History does not seem too promising in this regard," the dragon says sadly.

"No, it does not. However, we can hope that the rational powers will not use atomic guns like artillery shells." Hazen says.  He seems tired.

"Perhaps.  What of the irrational powers, the ones who would use these weapons indiscrimately?  There are those who have already attempted to alter the world, through pollution or magic."

"Perhaps the only solution is that the rational powers - those who do not want to see Oerth a dead rock orbitting its sun - to try to prevent the irrational powers from gaining nuclear weapons," Hazen replies looking up at the endless stars.

"Regardless, there will be more death.  The irrational powers would oppose any attempt to limit them.  I fear the only language they will understand is force,"  the dragon says, shaking his head.

"We may be doomed to such things.  In the end, all we have is hope,"  Hazen said.

"That is a very slender thread upon which the fate of the world hangs," the dragon says.

"Yes, a thin thread indeed."


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Wait!"  The unsettling silence disappears from the destroyed Burned Fells, a woman of unimaginable, unreplicable beauty steps outof what remains, and calmly approaches Sanctus.
> 
> "Why are you here, is it because you care so much?  If you cared, why would horrible things like this happen...this isn't sane.  It isn't the fault of nature for it is the fault of man, some men who you might call friends.  Several outsiders have come into this world, many of them evil yet some wishing to help, several people of this world, many evil yet some willing to help preserve life...preserve nature...are you one of those men?"  The moonlight dances upon the womans face, revealing her beauty to the paladin Sanctus, who detects no evil from her, in his mind he wonders who this woman is and where she came from... *




I am here to examine what has happened to my lands and the people living in them because of this war. If you doubt that I care... well just go ahead and doubt my intentions. Do you sense even a feeble thought of chaos in my mind? Do you see any faultering in my lips? Outsiders... well I call many of them neighbors, as long as they do not overstep their own territory. If you are speaking of Forrester, please remember that he never took any land from his friends. The shade, however, did take the lands of Greyhawk. Preserving Life and Nature... am I one of those men... I ask that of myself sometimes, and the only conclusion I can see will come to me in death.

So whom are you, and for what purpose have you approached me this night? I have answered your questions of my intentions, if you have any more, you are free to ask them.

_Sanctus Punitor_ moves over and sits by a half destoyed tree.


----------



## Darkness

Rules question: Can I assign the PL of my NPCs and/or monsters/planars/constructs/undead to, say, magical research or advancing my civilization?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Good rping, Festy!

  - - -

  You can indeed, Darkness.

  You add up ALL the sources of your PL FIRST.

  That is your total PL.

  You may do ANYTHING you want with that PL ... all of that PL.

  - - -

  Kas may be anything you want him to be, Mr Draco.

  - - -

  The Grandwood is in worse shape than Fellreev Forest.
  There is no Phostwood.  It was completely destroyed by the Antimatter Barrage and the subsequent firestorms.
  Celadan Forest is in the same shape as Fellreev Forest:  about 1/5th of it remains, in scattered patches of green here and there.
  Gamboge Forest is 2/3rds destroyed:  the damage to Gamboge Forest is less because part of it is hill country, and the hills shielded the trees from the heat flash.

  A similar situation exists with all the forests in the Sheldomar Valley in the western Flanaess (places such as the Axewood, Dreadwood, and the others.)
  They have all been completely destroyed, or severely damaged.

  There are two forests that are completely untouched.

  Adri Forest.
  Vesve Forest.

  Adri Forest was untouched by the Barrage, totally missed by a fluke.
  Vesve Forest was protected by the Faerie, and also no missiles struck it either.

  West of the mountains, 4/5ths of the great Garnak Forest survived (it covers what is marked the Dry Steppes on the regular maps.)


----------



## William Ronald

*An embassy and a plea for healing*

I think a lot of people are underestimating the threat of the Blood Wastes.  Both the Union of Oerth and the Yatil Mountains experienced SEVERE geological change which people seem to view with little concern.  So far, my land has been unaffected by these changes.


However, just because my country will not be affected does not mean I should just abandon other countries to their fate.  (I think some people outside of the Oerth Alliance are taking that view. They shall not be looked upon kindly if they decide the world can drop dead.)

 I am sending an ambassador (someone besides Gwilym Raonul) back to Hope Island on Toril.  I inviting the Wanderer to go with, so he can see and speak with some Torillians, and hopefully an angel.  I am willing to give a wounded soul a chance to heal.  (This probably seems like a very weird thing for an IR, but I have learned the value of compassion for others.)  I am now making that offer here on the boards.



It is morning.  The late summer sky is streaked with clouds.  Hazen,  Fand Dyvyr, Gwilym Raonul, Murghtom the old, a gnome, a gold dragon and a man with dark golden skin stand in a wooded clearing.  It is beautiful, with the late summer leaves showing the first faint hints of autumn.

"This grove is sacred to Beory the Oerth Mother herself, the Lady of Life.  It is honored by all those who revere the gods of nature and nature itself," Hazen says in a ringing voice.


"Ambassador Gwilym Raonul has journeyed to Hope Island on Toril where Angels dwell,"  Hazen says. The dragon and Gwilym Raonul bow their heads reverently, a peaceful expression filling their faces.  "However, he is needed here.  Therefore I have called this gathering."

"Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor," Hazen says pointing to a gnome with white hair and a trimmed white beard.  "will represent the Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance -if my allies permit - on Hope Island. He may even address the World Congress on Toril on our behalf.  Emperor Cho Je Pa-Ser has asked the sage Imhotep Chou to accompany Ambassador Dolanor."

"However, there is one person whom I would ask to journey to Hope Island and Toril. Some one whose opinion is a minority view, but has a right to be heard."

"Some have said hateful things about him. I may have been harsh in my comments to him.  However, if he believes Toril is a nightmare made flesh, then he should journey to the one place on Toril of which he would approve.  I ask the Wanderer to join this embassy as an observer or guest.  As he is not a member of the Kevellond League - to my knowledge - I can merely ask him to go on this journey."

"I hope that the Angels will give him a chance to speak his mind.  They are a major power on Toril.  They have it in their means to prevent further interference on the affairs of Oerth.  If the Wanderer truly believes Toril endangers Oerth, then he should address them."

"Perhaps he can even address the World Congress to voice his concerns about Forrester.  He may never get another forum to address this and other issues."

"Some would ask, why do I bother when I know this man has distorted the truth and appears hateful.  Because he is a person, with the right to his opinion."

"Furthermore, I suspect he may be responsible for stopping the spread of the Blood Waste.   If he has done so, then he has my gratitude.  The disease inflecting Oerth remains.  It must be cured, and we of Oerth will either save or damn this world and ourselves."

"Wanderer!  I believe you can here me in this place or at least those allied to you can.  What do you say to my offer, a chance to convince the Angels that Toril has erred, to present your case to those you see as colonialists.  I state again that I will not have Oerth be a slave of any world, but that I see Toril differently as I do.  Two intelligent people will go to Toril.   Will a third go, who can try to convince them of the rightness of his cause -through reasoned argument?  Will you go, O Wanderer, to state your worries before the Angels and to those on Toril who may listen to you."

"I will wait here to receive your reply.  I am sorry I missed you in Veluna City.  I was tending the wounded."

"I do not know what you think of me, but I shall wait here to receive your reply."

Guillaum Dolanor looks up at Hazen.  "Do you think he will show up here? Will he go with Imhotep and me to Hope Island?  The angels were welcome to an embassy."

"All we can do is wait and hope," Hazen says. "Perhaps hope is all we have."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

For Turn 5, I am using a greatly simplified Template system.

  As follows:

  Look at the Lists Post, and find out your Total PL.

  Tell me how many PL you are spending on Advancing Your Civilization.

  Tell me how many PL you are spending on Magical Research.

  Tell me who you are sharing technology with.

  End of Template!

  - - -

  The rest of your PL I will automatically assume is in the form of troops.
  Your PC, NPCs, Planars, Undead, Monsters, and Constructs will all be with your troops.

  If you specifically state your PC, NPCs, etc. are in a given place, they are in that place.
  If you state X PL of troops are in a given place, they are in that place.

  And that's all there is to it!

  You may add complexity as you wish, of course.

  - - -

  You must tell me, now, on this board (not in a private e-mail, but on this board, where everyone can read it!   ) how actively you are using the Blood Goo.

  Give me a number from 0 to 5.

0 means you have nothing to do with the Red Goo.
1 means cautious experimentation, safe keeping in vaults, etc.
2 means extensive experimentation with some care taken.
3 means extensive experimentation, and limited production of Red Steel
4 means heavy production of Red Steel
5 means all out production of Red Steel

  Currently, I only have the number from Forsaken One.  His number is a 5, since he has armed and armored his entire army with Red Steel.

  I need these numbers, here on this board, as soon as possible.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hoo Ha*

I am DefCon 5 for my Red Goo experimentation.  I am prepared to accept the consequences, whatever they may be, of my usage of Bloodsteel.


----------



## Creamsteak

I am definitely a 0.

Also, I am not familiar with it, but what would the deepest cave into oerth be? I may put together a group or military action to investigate the ooze from underneeth if I know the location of such a place. I could even inspect underwater if that would get me appropriately deeper.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Edena:

Does this mean that any remaining PL left from Advancing Your Civilization and Magical Research is in defense? This makes my life a lot easier.  (I am reviewing my template.  I will do a mass e-mail for everyone I have on the boards about this.)

Here is how I am using the Blood Goo:

Rating 0.  When my forces found someone trying to spread it, it was fireballed and any resulting red steel was turned over to Alzem for safe keeping.  This stuff is made from the blood and souls of people and the life force of Oerth.  I suspect using it may be a sacrilege in many faiths.

Logging off for the night soon.  I will e-mail people.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Correct, William.

  Anything not put into Magical Research or Advancing your Civilization, is automatically considered military (offensive or defensive.)

  Creamsteak, you do not know (nobody knows) where the deepest cavern on Oerth is.

  What you DO know is that pools of Red Goo exist, here and there, in the substrata of rock all over Oerth now.
  There are thin streamers of the stuff, little underground streams, that connect the pools.
  These streams radiate outward from the Blood Waste, and cover the whole Underdark in a frail latticework of Red Goo.

  For the moment, at least, the surrounding bedrock is tolerating this.
  However, for those with ears to hear, the rock is in pain, and the world is in pain.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In addition to the geological mess in the southeast, there are a few other geological changes ... minor little things that nobody would notice, of course ...

  Such as, the Nyr Dyv has dropped by 1000 feet and is half the size it once was.
  The remaining water is black, poisonous, and muddy ... nobody has ventured into it to find out why, and nobody wants to.

  The Whyestil Sea is twice it's former size.
  Goodbye Doraaka and Crockport - those cities had to be moved.
  All the lands north, east, and south of the Whyestil are now drowned.
  Only in the west, where the Faerie protected the Vesve, did the Whyestil not flood the lands.

  Delrune is slowly sinking, and gradually becoming swamplike.

  The volcanism in the Yatils is spreading lakes of lava into Perrenland.
  Perrenland is slowly getting smaller, as it's western regions are flooded with molten rock.

  Just minor little changes.  No need to worry about such things ...


----------



## kaboom

red goo factor is 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Your Red Goo rating:

  Alyx  1
  Alzem  0
  Anabstercorian  5
  Black Omega  1
  Creamsteak  0
  Dagger  unknown
  Darkness  unknown
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  3
  Festy Dog  unknown
  Forsaken One  5
  Forrester  unknown
  GnomeWorks  unknown
  Kaboom  1
  Kalanyr  1
  Maudlin  unknown
  Melkor  unknown
  'o Skokeinos  3
  Rhialto  5
  Sollir  unknown
  Tokiwong  5
  Uvenelei  0
  Valkys  unknown
  William  unknown
  Zelda  unknown


----------



## Creamsteak

I think that my people are okay with swamps. They may be slightly more warm and wet, but they are similar to the forests we live in, and it is still nature.

Now if the huge earthquake was magic caused... hmm... thats another deal.


----------



## Uvenelei

My Red Goo rating is -1 if possible, 0 if not. Any of it found anywhere in the lands of the Crescent is destroyed at once.


----------



## Kalanyr

Goo Factor 1

I agree a longer IR is good. 


Hmm. I guess I will have to kill Acererak now since he's closes to being the Uber-Power of Oerth than anybody else. I'll bury the crown of supreme rulership of Oerth with his skull (I sure as hell am not going to let him wear it while he's still living god or no god!) .


----------



## Alyx

_  An odd method of transport, walking is,_ mused the red elf._  You put one foot in front of you, and hurl the rest of your body after it.  And hope that the ground will still be there when you step on it.  Though it shouldn't be too surprising; that's roughly what life is all about.  Throwing yourself forward into the unknown, hoping that whatever you do next will allow you to take that next step unimpeded._

  The corridor went by slowly as the red elf traveled deeper into the earth.  He had teleported just outside the deep-buried lab, outside of all the magical protections around it, and somehow the extra time seemed worth it.  Out there in the world, there was still much work to be done.  Every second was a resource more precious then gold, scarcer then mithril.  Yet this was a matter that merited deep thought, and considered judgment deserved time as well.

  A few more steps, and the red elf came to the Door.  It was a huge magical item of sorts, one that prevented entry to the room behind it in any way short of an artifact’s power.  The red elf had picked it up years before, when it had been used to keep him out from where he did not belong._  But I got in,_ he mused._  Funny how life works, sometimes._  With that thought, he triggered the opening mechanism and went in.

  Jacen, a monk of the spirit folk, turned from the pool in the middle of the room to appraise his visitor.  The room within was large, over two hundred feet long and wide, but most of it was dominated by a red pool of gunk that radiated an aura of danger.  The red elf walked towards Jacen carefully, making sure that the floor was clean wherever he put his foot down.  Around the room, a dozen other scholars of the Celestial Empire were at work, analyzing the red goo’s properties, and more importantly, attempting to find out how to destroy it.

  “How goes the research, my old friend?” asked the red elf, stopping a few feet away from the monk and carefully observing the researcher.

  “Not well, I am afraid.”  returned Jacen, biting his lip and gesturing with his staff towards the pool.  “It resists all our efforts to a great degree.  Fire has a significant effect on it, as you well know, but very little else can touch it in any way.”

  “Unfortunate, as little as I suspected that you would give me any other news.” sighed the Red Elf, relaxing his stare to sweep his gaze around the room.  “You will, of course, keep in touch with me on any developments.”

  “As always.” agreed Jacen.  “Is that all?”

  “For now, that’s enough about our creeping red foe.  Let us talk about more pleasant things for now.”

  And so they did.

.
.
.
.
.
.

That’s a research effort of 1, Edena.


----------



## Black Omega

Red Goo setting....0!

I'll send out my template tonight.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz decides...*

_Iuz has decided to focus his attention on the red goo and see if there is anything useful he can do with it..._

OOC: The Empire of Iuz is at level 5 in Red Goo research


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Red Goo level 0

Will send in template today or tomorrow (busy today a lil)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I'm going to do extensive research and limited production of Red Steel: factor 3 it is.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am here to examine what has happened to my lands and the people living in them because of this war. If you doubt that I care... well just go ahead and doubt my intentions. Do you sense even a feeble thought of chaos in my mind? Do you see any faultering in my lips? Outsiders... well I call many of them neighbors, as long as they do not overstep their own territory. If you are speaking of Forrester, please remember that he never took any land from his friends. The shade, however, did take the lands of Greyhawk. Preserving Life and Nature... am I one of those men... I ask that of myself sometimes, and the only conclusion I can see will come to me in death.
> 
> So whom are you, and for what purpose have you approached me this night? I have answered your questions of my intentions, if you have any more, you are free to ask them.
> 
> Sanctus Punitor moves over and sits by a half destoyed tree. *




_"I am what I am.  I am the creator, the mother of this earth whom I hold so dear.  The forests, and the earth itself has cried out in pain through these tragedies, right now the earth is being slowly poisoned..."

Silence pursues...

"You don't believe me it seems, but even if you don't I assure you I am a preserver and that I am against destroyers, take a look at my face, do you sense any evil?"

Mistress Tao walks out into the clear, into the moonlight...

"But I know for sure you are a preserver, I sense the sadness in your words...something consumes your soul...with what?  Vengeance?  If you would help me avenge this world's grief, would it fulfill something that may be missing from your soul?  If not, I am willing to get help to smite these villains so far as to pay you a price, if you have one."

Mistress Tao places her hand on Sanctus' shoulder, so to let him feel the calmness of her, so it can relieve whatever inner pain he is feeling right now..._


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And For What Price?*

The wind stank of death.  It always did, near the goo pools.  Oerth was dying, but the Solistarim lived.  The Flannaes, their homeland, had been reduced to smoldering desert, blown by wind until it was smooth as glass.  The scourge of the poison fields was slowed, but not stopped, inevitably dooming them to eventual consumption and death as Oerth shriveled and died around them.

For some, this would be considered justice.  For Anabstercorian, it was unaccaptable.  Only vast, vast power could end the disease, and heal the boil of Oerth.  But this power must not belong to another, for then, all of his life, all of his struggles to bring the Illithid back to their once lofty position atop the multiverse would have been wasted, dashed.  He must a find a way.  He will find a way to take this power for himself.

<< Ilsensine...  I will not fail you.  The Illithid are dying...  Our people are lost.  But I will find you a new people...  And you will mold them to your liking.  You are not lost yet, Ilsensine, nor are the Mind Flayers.  We will be victorious.  Penumbra will rise again. >>


----------



## Mr. Draco

Red Goo factor: 3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Wanderer appears again*

The elderly man again approaches the gates of Veluna City.
  The guards, under orders to let him pass, open the gates.

  Through the streets of the ancient city, relatively untouched by the Barrage, strodes the man.
  Yet his face is twisted in bitterness, and nothing he sees lessens that bitterment.

  He knocks at the doors of the Church of Rao.
  When the doorwardens see him, they back away, and let him pass.

  The man enters the chamber of the sun, and sits on the stone edge of one of the great cisterns of water.

  He looks around at the trees and shrugs growing indoors, in the lofty chamber.
  He looks upward at the glass above, through which the sun shines brilliantly down on the holy edifice in the center of the great room.
  He looks around at sparkling water, and carefully tended plants, with stone walkways between them.

  He speaks, to nobody in particular:

  There are three kinds of beings.
  One kind are those guards out there.  They do their jobs, try to survive, try to obey the laws, and try to endure the reality around them.
  Then there are those who try to remake reality as they see fit.  Some wish to remake reality to better those whose lot they think should be bettered, and some try to worsen everyone's lot.  Yet they all try to remake what is.
  Then there are those who try to unmake all that is, destroy the world and all that is in it, and they do this out of the darkness of their own hearts.

  The Wanderer frowns darkly, and grumbles on in his husky, rough, aged voice.

  Most of the Torilians are of the first sort.
  I have no problem with them;  they are as much victims as my own people.

  The Wanderer growls angrilly.

  If it had not been for the sacrifice, first of the Psionic League, then the Church of Toril, all the people of Toril would be dead.
  Their world would have died.
  Will such miracles save us??!

  The Wanderer glares.

  For the second kind of people run Toril.
  They will have it all as they please.
  They will rule men's lives, and tell all how they must be, and must act, and must live.
  They are not content with ruling the lives of men!
  The very winds of the world must blow as they see fit.
  The climate is as they say it shall be.
  The mountains, are sculpted to please them.
  The oceans, are set at the temperature comfortable for them to bathe in.

  The Wanderer looks really angry.

  The animals must behave as they dictate.
  The trees must grow as they are told.
  Even the sun itself must shine as they desire it to.
  In their arrogance, they choose to make themselves Gods, these rulers of Toril.

  What right do they have to do any of this?
  They appoint to themselves that right, and with their 11th level power, they enforce their dictates on all of reality.
  They have forgotten the blessed coolness of autumn, the colors in the trees.
  They have forgotten the beauty of the spring, the eager blooming of flowers.
  They have forgotten the majestic mountain peaks, snow covered and untamed.
  They have forgotten the viril aliveness in the howl of the wolf, the gleam of intelligence in the dolphin's eye.

  No, for them it is all a playground, where the animals exist to perform stunts and amusements, and the trees grow sideways, or upside down, and the mountains are reshaped as they wish.

  The Wanderer looks gloomy.

  Then there are the Unmakers.
  They killed and destroyed.  
  They ate children while they were still alive.  
  They wrecked magic, so that millions died.
  They nearly blew up the entire world of Toril.
  They took their frightful machines, and laid waste to the surface of the world.
  They set chaos upon Realmspace, and nearly brought oblivion to all the Crystal Sphere.

  The Wanderer looks up

  The hearts of men, are the hearts of men.
  They may say kindly things, they may pretend to change.
  Yet I know - and YOU know - that the hearts of men, once set, do not change.
  And that goes for the hearts of humanoids and demihumans too.

  The Remakers and Unmakers of Toril came to my world.
  They interfered in the doings of my world.
  They did not ask permission of the people of our world to interfere.
  They did not consult me, or any other leader of this world, before they interfered.
  They began a process whose end cannot be foreseen, but which will - and has - cause tremendous loss of life, tremendous destruction, and they did not ask us how we felt about it.

  The Remakers and Unmakers on THIS world eagerly jumped on what these Torilians started.
  It caused a chain reaction.
  It led to Vecna not being attacked.
  Vecna should have been destroyed the moment he appeared in the Present.
  Vecna should have been effaced from the Oerth the instant he appeared.

  Why did you not do this, O Remakers and Unmakers of Oerth?
  Did you think the Torilian Remakers and Unmakers would do it?
  Why did you concentrate on each other, and let the Torilians divert your attention?
  Why did you allow a mad dog to live?

  My people are starving.
  My people are hurt.
  My people, are dead.

  The Wanderer turns black with fury

  The Barrage killed half my people.
  I could not protect them, anymore than any of you could protect your people.
  My people were innocent.  They committed no crime, did nothing wrong.
  My people were slaughtered because you failed to deal with Vecna, because you were too busy fooling around with the Torilian Remakers and their strange machines!

  Now, the Unmakers of Toril, who you call the Shade, have created the Blood Waste, and it poisons my world, and sickens my people.
  I do not see the other Torilian Remakers coming to stop these Torilian Unmakers.
  I see that the Torilian Remakers just picked up, and went home, leaving our world to suffer the consequences of the Unmakers.

  And you - YOU! - choose to participate in this Unmaking and Remaking.

  You wonder why I am angry?

  Who are you, to assume the rights of the Gods?
  Who are you, to reshape the mountains and change the temperature of the seas?
  Who are you, to make the sky the color you want it to be, and to change the alignment of all beasts to please yourselves?

  And yet, that is the course you have chosen.
  You walk in the footsteps of the Torilian Remakers.

  What if no miracle comes for us?
  What if there is no Psionic League or Church of Toril for us?
  When our world perishes, I will perish with it, and you will perish with it, and we shall be unlamented.

  I tried to stop you from walking this path.
  My Sending was meant to stop you from choosing this path.
  I am an elderly man with much wisdom, but my wisdom was ignored.

  Now look around you, and behold the consequences of the road you walk.
  Ruin.

  Ruin.
  Deserts.  Red Poison.  Millions of skeletal corpses.  
  Our people suffering, dying, starving.

  The Wanderer glares

  I know all about Hope Isle on Toril.
  A nice place.
  Why doesn't Hope Isle allow our people to enter?
  Why don't the Angels allow our people to share the paradise?
  If they are so lofty and noble as you make them out to be, then why do they choose to allow our people to rot in the desert this mad course of events has created?

  I would like some answers to my questions.
  I don't want excuses.
  I don't want idiot reasons either.
  I want good answers, and I have a right to expect good answers!

  Do you hear me?  
  DO YOU HEAR ME?!  
  I EXPECT SOME ANSWERS!!  
  BY BEORY, I DEMAND THE EMISSARIES OF HOPE ISLE TO EXPLAIN TO ME WHY MY PEOPLE SHOULD SUFFER, WHEN PARADISE COULD BE THEIRS!!


----------



## Rhialto

An attractive young woman approaches the Wanderer.  She is wears a dark purple robe, fastened with a brooch depicting a spiral.  On the front of the robe is a strange symbol two shapes like the steps of zigguraut heading downwards.

"Ahh, Wanderer... So filled with hate...  Wouldn't it feel so good to simply--let go and give in to it..."

She smiles at him.

"These people have already proven they do not care for your wisdom.  Perhaps, they should feel your rage..."


----------



## dagger

Red Goo Setting is 0


----------



## Darkness

Thread closed.


----------

